# Elezioni USA 2020: ancora nessun vincitore tra Trump e Biden



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Incredibile, ma vero. Per quanto riguarda le *elezioni presidenziali degli Stati Uniti 2020*, che vedono contendersi la presidenza il repubblicano *Donald Trump*, presidente uscente, e *Joe Biden*, democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama nel 2009-2017, non c'è ancora un vincitore nonostante siano già passate ore dalla notte che doveva decretare la conferma di Trump o l'approdo di Biden alla Casa Bianca.

Dopo una notte, in cui Donald Trump ha annunciato alla Casa Bianca la vittoria in stati chiave come Michigan, Wisconsin e Pennsylvania, senza attendere i voti per posta non escludendo la presenza di brogli ed il possibile ricorso alla Corte Suprema, ci ritroviamo il risultato provvisorio seguente: Biden 227 grandi elettori (per vincere ne occorrono 270) e Trump 213.

Biden si troverebbe in una posizione favorevole, in quanto è in vantaggio di poco in Michigan e Wisconsin, che gli permetterebbero la vittoria senza pensare a conquistare la Pennsylvania, ma le *incertezze *sono tante ed il dubbio legato al *voto per posta *rimane. Un caso simile, si è avuto nel 2000, quando l'esito tra George W. Bush ed Al Gore, si decise un mese dopo la tornata elettorale grazie ad un intervento della Corte Suprema, che confermò la Florida al repubblicano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, ma vero. Per quanto riguarda le *elezioni presidenziali degli Stati Uniti 2020*, che vedono contendersi la presidenza il repubblicano *Donald Trump*, presidente uscente, e *Joe Biden*, democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama nel 2009-2017, non c'è ancora un vincitore nonostante siano già passate ore dalla notte che doveva decretare la conferma di Trump o l'approdo di Biden alla Casa Bianca.
> 
> Dopo una notte, in cui Donald Trump ha annunciato alla Casa Bianca, la vittoria in stati chiave come Michigan, Wisconsin e Pennsylvania, senza attendere i voti per posta non escludendo la presenza di brogli ed il possibile ricorso alla Corte Suprema, ci ritroviamo il risultato provvisorio seguente: Biden 227 grandi elettori (per vincere ne occorrono 270) e Trump 213.
> 
> Biden si troverebbe in una posizione favorevole, in quanto è in vantaggio di poco in Michigan e Wisconsin, che gli permetterebbero la vittoria senza pensare a conquistare la Pennsylvania, ma le *incertezze *sono tante ed il dubbio legato al *voto per posta *rimane. Un caso simile, si è avuto nel 2000, quando l'esito tra George W. Bush ed Al Gore, si deciso un mese dopo la tornata elettorale grazie ad un intervento della Corte Suprema, che confermò la Florida al repubblicano.



comunque noi avremo un sistema elettorale di me.rda ... ma loro ....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, ma vero. Per quanto riguarda le *elezioni presidenziali degli Stati Uniti 2020*, che vedono contendersi la presidenza il repubblicano *Donald Trump*, presidente uscente, e *Joe Biden*, democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama nel 2009-2017, non c'è ancora un vincitore nonostante siano già passate ore dalla notte che doveva decretare la conferma di Trump o l'approdo di Biden alla Casa Bianca.
> 
> Dopo una notte, in cui Donald Trump ha annunciato alla Casa Bianca, la vittoria in stati chiave come Michigan, Wisconsin e Pennsylvania, senza attendere i voti per posta non escludendo la presenza di brogli ed il possibile ricorso alla Corte Suprema, ci ritroviamo il risultato provvisorio seguente: Biden 227 grandi elettori (per vincere ne occorrono 270) e Trump 213.
> 
> Biden si troverebbe in una posizione favorevole, in quanto è in vantaggio di poco in Michigan e Wisconsin, che gli permetterebbero la vittoria senza pensare a conquistare la Pennsylvania, ma le *incertezze *sono tante ed il dubbio legato al *voto per posta *rimane. Un caso simile, si è avuto nel 2000, quando l'esito tra George W. Bush ed Al Gore, si deciso un mese dopo la tornata elettorale grazie ad un intervento della Corte Suprema, che confermò la Florida al repubblicano.



Fabri, com'è la situazione in Nevada? Mi pare che i media stiano (appositamente ?) glissando sulla situazione laggiù.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Rinnovo le scuse fatte nel topic precedente, ma TUTTI i media, nonostante il vantaggio di Biden sugli stati chiave decisivi faticano a dare un vincitore e, perciò, mi sono allineato per dovere di cronaca.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabri, com'è la situazione in Nevada? Mi pare che i media stiano (appositamente ?) glissando sulla situazione laggiù.


Bella domanda. Dal sito della CNN: 49.3% e 588,252 voti per Biden e Trump 48.7% e 580,605. Da ore, forse da oggi pomeriggio, sono ancora all'86% dei voti scrutinati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bella domanda. Dal sito della CNN: 49.3% e 588,252 voti per Biden e Trump 48.7% e 580,605. Da ore, forse da oggi pomeriggio, sono ancora all'86% dei voti scrutinati.



Situazione incerta anche in Arizona, mi pare di capire da alcune fonti a cui però non riesco ad attribuire un'affidabilità. Dovrebbero arrivare ancora voti da contee fortemente repubblicane.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

La mia domanda è: entro stanotte o domani avremo qualche aggiornamento? Scrutineranno tutto? Anche questa lentezza, mi fa avere qualche dubbio. Ci sta ritardare per l'eccesso di voti record, ma così è troppo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

A breve verrà chiamato il Wisconsin per biden, Trump ha già annunciato ricorso.

Per la cronaca, anche la Clinton nel 2016 contestò il risultato del Wisconsin


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La mia domanda è: entro stanotte o domani avremo qualche aggiornamento? Scrutineranno tutto? Anche questa lentezza, mi fa avere qualche dubbio. Ci sta ritardare per l'eccesso di voti record, ma così è troppo.



Wisconsin e Michigan verranno chiamati già oggi quindi biden verrà dichiarato come presidente. Ma la vera partita, giudiziaria, deve ancora iniziare


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma è tutto fermo Georgia ferma al 94%, new York al 60%, Arizona sempre a quel 86% e pure l'Alaska al 45%.
Nelle ultime ore hanno solo messo i dati delle Hawaii dove hanno fatto un buon lavoro e guarda caso la media man mano che arrivavano i voti era costante con Biden che doppia Trump e le aggiunte discutibili in Michigan e Wisconsin (tipo 1% che vale centomila oppure aggiornamenti con zero voti per Trump).
Comunque per ora nulla dei livelli della Virginia....ma come si fa a mettere più voti che abitanti....non dico persone registriate per votare ma proprio abitanti!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Trump: "Chediamo ufficialmente il riconteggio delle schede nel Wisconsin."

L'annuncio di Trump di fatto ufficializza che il Wisconsin andrà a Biden con una differenza minore dell'1% (condizione necessaria per il riconteggio), anche se lo spoglio non è ancora terminato.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trump: "Chediamo ufficialmente il riconteggio delle schede nel Wisconsin."
> 
> L'annuncio di Trump di fatto ufficializza che il Wisconsin andrà a Biden con una differenza minore dell'1% (condizione necessaria per il riconteggio), anche se lo spoglio non è ancora terminato.*



Ci sta, specialmente se la legge prevedo sto diritto.

Sono solamente curioso sotto un punto di visto: 20 anni fain una situazione simile il Supreme Court nego il diritto di ricontaggio a Gore in Gore v. Bush. Ci sono differenze?


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è tutto fermo Georgia ferma al 94%, new York al 60%, Arizona sempre a quel 86% e pure l'Alaska al 45%.
> Nelle ultime ore hanno solo messo i dati delle Hawaii dove hanno fatto un buon lavoro e guarda caso la media man mano che arrivavano i voti era costante con Biden che doppia Trump e le aggiunte discutibili in Michigan e Wisconsin (tipo 1% che vale centomila oppure aggiornamenti con zero voti per Trump).
> Comunque per ora nulla dei livelli della Virginia....ma come si fa a mettere più voti che abitanti....non dico persone registriate per votare ma proprio abitanti!



Credo che gli americani all'estero votano per lo stato di nascita. è un'ipotesi eh... dovrei chiedere ad una mia amica americana che vive qua in italia. 

Cmq vinca chi vinca, hanno un modo di votare allucinante!


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Metodologia di voto da spararsi.

Effettivamente io adotterei il sistema di voto cinese (o nordcoreano), molto più efficiente e democratico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*NYT: "Errori di conteggio nel Nevada. Dal 95% di voti scrutinati si è tornati all'86%."*


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Meme fatto da me XD







SCANDALOSO 124,000 voti iniettati per Biden e 0 per Trump nell'ultimo conteggio del Michigan


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma che sta succedendo?


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Novembre 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Credo che gli americani all'estero votano per lo stato di nascita. è un'ipotesi eh... dovrei chiedere ad una mia amica americana che vive qua in italia.
> 
> Cmq vinca chi vinca, hanno un modo di votare allucinante!



EDIT
Votano per l'ultimo stato dove hanno vissuto. E mi ha confermato che sono tanti tanti


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Ma che sta succedendo?



che stanno rubando le elezioni


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> EDIT
> Votano per l'ultimo stato dove hanno vissuto. E mi ha confermato che sono tanti tanti



si deve votare nello stato di cittadinanza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Meme fatto da me XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almeno noi italiani siamo più furbi nell'arte del magheggio, questi non sanno neanche come camuffare bene le porcate.
Dilettanti!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump nel suo discorso di "vittoria" aveva ragione da vendere, altrochè.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Evidentemente i democratici non hanno imparato bene le lezioni degli amici cinesi su come truccare le elezioni


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Secondo me tra i sondaggisti, c'è chi "scommette" e che è legato al partito democratico. Altrimenti, non mi spiego certi magheggi.


----------



## Zetton (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Meme fatto da me XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trump ha basato la sua campagna sul chiedere al suo elettorato di votare in presenza ed evitare assolutamente il voto by mail, inoltre questi voti via posta sono conteggiati per ultimi (sempre sotto richiesta di Trump da quanto ho capito). E' normale che tutti gli ultimi voti vadano a Biden in queste condizioni, solo i democrats hanno votato via posta. Era altrettanto previsto che Trump avrebbe usato questa dinamica per contestare i voti, se cercate le dichiarazioni di Bernie Sanders ha anticipato questa strategia di Trump un mese fa.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *NYT: "Errori di conteggio nel Nevada. Dal 95% di voti scrutinati si è tornati all'86%."*



Ma è vero? Sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Ma è vero? Sarebbe clamoroso



Sì, però pare sia solo un errore di statistica, non dovrebbe influire sulla distribuzione del voto... forse eh, a questo punto è tutto molto nebuloso. Di certo è che anche lì devono arrivare molti voti, e da contee repubblicane.


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Rudolph Giuliani: "Stiamo andando a Philadelphia con tutto lo staff legale. Enorme truffa in corso ai danni di Trump, al 75% dei voti."

CNBC: "500 avvocati in arrivo in Pennsylvania"*


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

*Se questo sondaggio tiene, Trump si sarà assicurato più elettori non bianchi di qualsiasi altro repubblicano, anche superiore al 32% di Richard Nixon nel 1960*


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rudolph Giuliani: "Stiamo andando a Philadelphia con tutto lo staff legale. Enorme truffa in corso ai danni di Trump, al 75% dei voti."
> 
> CNBC: "500 avvocati in arrivo in Pennsylvania"*



ma perchè vanno in Pennsylvania ? devono andare in Michigan o Wisconsin


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2020)

Zetton ha scritto:


> Trump ha basato la sua campagna sul chiedere al suo elettorato di votare in presenza ed evitare assolutamente il voto by mail, inoltre questi voti via posta sono conteggiati per ultimi (sempre sotto richiesta di Trump da quanto ho capito). E' normale che tutti gli ultimi voti vadano a Biden in queste condizioni, solo i democrats hanno votato via posta. Era altrettanto previsto che Trump avrebbe usato questa dinamica per contestare i voti, se cercate le dichiarazioni di Bernie Sanders ha anticipato questa strategia di Trump un mese fa.



Esattamente. È una strategia molto furba quella di Donald, non c'è che dire.


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Forse sono convinti di vincere in Nevada e quindi non gli servono quei due stati ma non possono permettersi di perdere la pensilvania


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

In nevada mi sembra che sia avanti leggermente biden


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> In nevada mi sembra che sia avanti leggermente biden



Di 8000 voti 86% scrutinati


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Di 8000 voti 86% scrutinati



La vedo difficile, il nevada da sempre è pro dem.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma perchè vanno in Pennsylvania ? devono andare in Michigan o Wisconsin



Infatti Biden può vincere anche senza Pennsylvania


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump deve chiedere riconteggio in tutti gli stati sotto 1% di margine
se Biden dovesse arrivare a 270 precisi basterebbe un nulla per farlo perdere


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Se bidet si prende pure il Nevada come sembra è finita


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Vedo che gli avvocati son stati sguinzagliati anche prima del previsto. La baraonda è cominciata. Come finirà? Quien sabe...


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden e pronto ad annunciare la vittoria tra qualche oretta. 
Che show ragazzi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

I riconteggi comunque non servono a una mazza, leggevo dei precedenti e al massimo spostano centinaia di voti.
Qui si parla comunque di migliaia di voti da spostare, pur con le esigue percentuali di differenza.

O Trump riesce ad annullare il voto postale in certi stati, o Bidet è alla Casa Bianca per 4 anni (o fino a che non dà di matto e la Cina non decide di metterne un altro al suo posto).


----------



## Kaw (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Se questo sondaggio tiene, Trump si sarà assicurato più elettori non bianchi di qualsiasi altro repubblicano, anche superiore al 32% di Richard Nixon nel 1960*


E come diavolo ha fatto a perdere???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Trump. "Stiamo vincendo alla grande in Pennsylvania. Ma ecco che il segretario di stato annuncia che ci sono ancora milioni di schede da scrutinare."*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

è ridicolo proseguano i conteggi solo degli stati da dare a Biden e non di quelli a Trump fermi da molte più ore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Biden sta convocando le telecamere e i giornalisti.*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden sta convocando le telecamere e i giornalisti.*




Ahia, la vedo male per Trump ora


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden sta convocando le telecamere e i giornalisti.*



ovviamente a 50 metri di distanza con teleobiettivo tipo militare e drive in,non sia mai contagi covid
la boutade va fatta fino all'ultimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Gli avvocati di Trump stanno cercando di bloccare il conteggio elettorale anche in Pennsylvania, oltre che in Michigan.*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

quindi Biden si dichiara vincitore senza che gli siano assegnati Arizona (CNN non lo dà),Nevada,Michigan ?
ok,mi pare giusto


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden ridicolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi Biden si dichiara vincitore senza che gli siano assegnati Arizona (CNN non lo dà),Nevada,Michigan ?
> ok,mi pare giusto



Twitter giudice supremo ha sancito che Biden può dirlo ma Trump no.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

poi non dovrebbe anche attendere il completamento del Senato ?
senza il Senato non puoi far passare le leggi,tranne periodi di guerra ed emergenza,sei bloccato


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

In arizona e nevada come sta messo biden? Hanno finito di conteggiare?


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> In arizona e nevada come sta messo biden? Hanno finito di conteggiare?



in Arizona dovrebbe vincere,ma in Nevada non si hanno aggiornamenti da ore


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Mmmh allora è finita davvero


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Mmmh allora è finita davvero



Non è ancora finita in Wis riconteggiano e alcune testate pensano che in Nevada vinca Trump


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Nel frattempo, satelliti spia rilevano intensa attività di tipografie e cartiere cinesi, vicine al collasso a causa della produzione massiva di oggetti simili a schede elettorali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Staff di Trump: "Vinceremo in Arizona con 30000 voti in più. Accertati errori di conteggio che hanno assegnato la vittoria a Biden troppo in anticipo."*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Staff di Trump: "Vinceremo in Arizona con 30000 voti in più. Accertati errori di conteggio che hanno assegnato la vittoria a Biden troppo in anticipo."*



Sono confuso lol


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Staff di Trump: "Vinceremo in Arizona con 30000 voti in più. Accertati errori di conteggio che hanno assegnato la vittoria a Biden troppo in anticipo."*


E questo è un mezzo colpaccio, Biden ha incominciato la sua scalata per la vittoria (?) proprio dalla conquista dell'Arizona.


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Sono confuso lol



Con queste dichiarazioni cercano di impedire a Biden di proclamarsi presidente.
Ma credo che entro stanotte anche i media gli assegenranno la vittoria. Tuttavia Biden stesso ha capito sa che si andrà per vie legali e probabilmente farà un discorso alla nazione più "anti-trump" che da neo presidente eletto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## markjordan (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Sono confuso lol



lo siamo tutti ho visto delle scene su Youtube orripilanti dove gente portava da fuori con un carretto ballots da contare... non c'è sicurezza gente può uscire ed entrare senza problemi... sembra più un congresso dove contano attualmente i voti...


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Qui vengono postate da due giorni, anche di notte, tutte le notizie e gli aggiornamenti sui risultati di entrambi i candidati.

Se venite dentro per provocare, criticare il forum e lo staff, impiegate il vostro tempo in altro modo.

Si torni in topic.*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lo siamo tutti ho visto delle scene su Youtube orripilanti dove gente portava da fuori con un carretto ballots da contare... non c'è sicurezza gente può uscire ed entrare senza problemi... sembra più un congresso dove contano attualmente i voti...



Una ragione in più per eliminare i voti scritti, sono troppo facile da imbrogliare. In futuro dovrebbero essere permessi solo i voti elettronici.


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Qui vengono postate da due giorni, anche di notte, tutte le notizie e gli aggiornamenti sui risultati di entrambi i candidati.
> 
> Se venite dentro per provocare, criticare il forum e lo staff, impiegate il vostro tempo in altro modo.*



Grazie per la precisazione, ma come ho scritto nel secondo messaggio censurato non ho provocato, nè criticato forum o staff.
Ho commentato una notizia aggiungendone una seconda.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

In Michigan al 99% di conteggio il posto da senatore è passato da rosso a blu per poco più di 5.000 voti e 0,1%
non ci sono precedenti in altri stati,parliamo del nulla di margine.


----------



## Mika (4 Novembre 2020)

Belle incasinate ste votazioni, secondo voi chi la spunterà se si va di legale? Ed in quanto tempo?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

Se Trump vuole davvero punire la Cina e non erano le solite palle, ha tempo fino al 22 gennaio per sganciargli in testa una bomba nucleare.

Si scherza..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> In Michigan al 99% di conteggio il posto da senatore è passato da rosso a blu per poco più di 5.000 voti e 0,1%
> non ci sono precedenti in altri stati,parliamo del nulla di margine.



Però il riconteggio resta comunque inutile, lo sa anche Trump. Cinquemila voti non li sposti con il riconteggio.
Sono azioni di disturbo per mettere sotto pressione Biden, prima delle vere azioni legali.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> In Michigan al 99% di conteggio il posto da senatore è passato da rosso a blu per poco più di 5.000 voti e 0,1%
> non ci sono precedenti in altri stati,parliamo del nulla di margine.



Bush - Gore nel 2000. Il primo recount automatico ha dato un margie di soli 317 voti per Bush.
In Florida, a quanto pare, c'era una legge che fissava un limite di 7 giorni per un recount. Non so come sia la situazione d'oggi in altri stati come il Michigan.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, ma vero. Per quanto riguarda le *elezioni presidenziali degli Stati Uniti 2020*, che vedono contendersi la presidenza il repubblicano *Donald Trump*, presidente uscente, e *Joe Biden*, democratico ed ex vicepresidente di Barack Obama nel 2009-2017, non c'è ancora un vincitore nonostante siano già passate ore dalla notte che doveva decretare la conferma di Trump o l'approdo di Biden alla Casa Bianca.
> 
> Dopo una notte, in cui Donald Trump ha annunciato alla Casa Bianca la vittoria in stati chiave come Michigan, Wisconsin e Pennsylvania, senza attendere i voti per posta non escludendo la presenza di brogli ed il possibile ricorso alla Corte Suprema, ci ritroviamo il risultato provvisorio seguente: Biden 227 grandi elettori (per vincere ne occorrono 270) e Trump 213.
> 
> Biden si troverebbe in una posizione favorevole, in quanto è in vantaggio di poco in Michigan e Wisconsin, che gli permetterebbero la vittoria senza pensare a conquistare la Pennsylvania, ma le *incertezze *sono tante ed il dubbio legato al *voto per posta *rimane. Un caso simile, si è avuto nel 2000, quando l'esito tra George W. Bush ed Al Gore, si deciso un mese dopo la tornata elettorale grazie ad un intervento della Corte Suprema, che confermò la Florida al repubblicano.



2 anni di bidet o 4 anni di Trump

Poi alla fine a dettare il programma saranno i soliti Apple, bill gay, Banche lobby...

Ripeto il presidente degli USA ha smesso di essere importante con Truman..


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ho fatto i conti, se Trump vince in Arizona, gli basta vincere in Pennsylvania oltre che a Georgia e North Carolina che sono sicure. Attenzione...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se Trump vuole davvero punire la Cina e non erano le solite palle, ha tempo fino al 22 gennaio per sganciargli in testa una bomba nucleare.
> 
> Si scherza..



Scherzi a parte,non la bomba nucleare ma un grosso casino negli ultimi due mesi da Trump potrei aspettarmelo, a livello geopolitico... anche per sfogare la sua frustrazione e rabbia per il risultato elettorale.


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Belle incasinate ste votazioni, secondo voi chi la spunterà se si va di legale? Ed in quanto tempo?



Stanno spuntando video come funghi tipo in questo dicono che il ballout lo puoi *spedire 3 volte* lol






praticamente la signora anziana con l'occhio nero dice che per metà giornata ha fatto votare X3 a tutti e poi dopo quando gli hanno spiegato come funziona ha cambiato registro hahaha IN PIU DICONO CHE NON HANNO RICEVUTO NESSUN TRANING LOL quindi è gente li messa a caso oddio haha


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto i conti, se Trump vince in Arizona, gli basta vincere in Pennsylvania oltre che a Georgia e North Carolina che sono sicure. Attenzione...



è piu facile che vinca in *Nevada*, Pennsylvania oltre che a Georgia e North Carolina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bush - Gore nel 2000. Il primo recount automatico ha dato un margie di soli 317 voti per Bush.
> In Florida, a quanto pare, c'era una legge che fissava un limite di 7 giorni per un recount. Non so come sia la situazione d'oggi in altri stati come il Michigan.



In Michigan anche con lo 0,*% c'è comunque un margine di qualche migliaio di voti, incolmabile per qualunque riconteggio


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In Michigan anche con lo 0,*% c'è comunque un margine di qualche migliaio di voti, incolmabile per qualunque riconteggio


Però i voti per posta sono quelli più facilmente "scartabili", pensa in quest'elezione poi, dove sono quasi più quelli postali che quelli fatti sul posto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden sta parlando, adesso riporto anche lui...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Biden non annuncia la vittoria.

“Più di 150 milioni di persone hanno votato, perché la democrazia è l’essenza della nostra nazione. E’ chiaro che stiamo vincendo in un numero sufficiente di Stati per raggiungere quota 270. Non sono qui per annunciare la mia vittoria, ma per dire che tutti i voti devono essere contati. 

Per me è particolarmente importante il fatto che io e Kamala Harris abbiamo vinto il voto popolare, e abbiamo ottenuto più voti di qualsiasi coppia di candidati nella storia americana. 

Per andare avanti dobbiamo smettere di trattare i nostri avversari come nemici. Non siamo nemici. Io ho fatto la campagna da Democratico, ma governerò da presidente americano”. *


----------



## Hellscream (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: “Più di 150 milioni di persone hanno votato, perché la democrazia è l’essenza della nostra nazione. E’ chiaro che stiamo vincendo in un numero sufficiente di Stati per raggiungere quota 270 (di grandi elettori, ndr). Non sono qui per annunciare la mia vittoria, ma per dire che tutti i voti devono essere contati.
> 
> Per me è particolarmente importante il fatto che io e Kamala Harris abbiamo vinto il voto popolare, e abbiamo ottenuto più voti di qualsiasi coppia di candidati nella storia americana.
> 
> Per andare avanti dobbiamo smettere di trattare i nostri avversari come nemici. Non siamo nemici. Io ho fatto la campagna da Democratico, ma governerò da presidente americano”. *



Discorso di uno che sa di aver vinto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden non annuncia la vittoria.
> 
> “Più di 150 milioni di persone hanno votato, perché la democrazia è l’essenza della nostra nazione. E’ chiaro che stiamo vincendo in un numero sufficiente di Stati per raggiungere quota 270. Non sono qui per annunciare la mia vittoria, ma per dire che tutti i voti devono essere contati.
> 
> ...


Povero robottino...Kamala Harris già si sta sfregando le mani per fregargli il posto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma poi Biden il più votato dalla storia, ma ci rendiamo conto??????? Uno dei peggiori candidati mai presentati alla Casa Bianca. Ovvio che uno pensa male...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden non annuncia la vittoria.
> 
> “Più di 150 milioni di persone hanno votato, perché la democrazia è l’essenza della nostra nazione. E’ chiaro che stiamo vincendo in un numero sufficiente di Stati per raggiungere quota 270. Non sono qui per annunciare la mia vittoria, ma per dire che tutti i voti devono essere contati.
> 
> ...



Discorso presidenziale  - come era ancora normale qualche anno fa. Parole che uniscono invece di dividere. Per la scelta di parole: Chapeau.

Comunque un sottofondo c'e in queste parole: In America in tanti si sono chiesti se Biden farebbe piazza pulita con i uomini di Trump e compagnia (nel senso: provare di trovare ogni truffa e fargli pagare in corte) o se semplicemente sarebbe disposto a voltare pagina, non guardando piu indietro. Questo discorso, forse, é anche un segnale verso la GOP.


----------



## Dexter (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma poi Biden il più votato dalla storia, ma ci rendiamo conto??????? Uno dei peggiori candidati mai presentati alla Casa Bianca. Ovvio che uno pensa male...


Diciamo che in un periodo storico come questo può starci...le anomalie sono altre, e non sono supposizioni a quanto pare.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden 70 milioni di voti. Quest'elezione è una frode!


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden non annuncia la vittoria.
> 
> “Più di 150 milioni di persone hanno votato, perché la democrazia è l’essenza della nostra nazione. E’ chiaro che stiamo vincendo in un numero sufficiente di Stati per raggiungere quota 270. Non sono qui per annunciare la mia vittoria, ma per dire che tutti i voti devono essere contati.
> 
> ...




Bla bla e bla. Sa bene che ci sono cose strane e ha paura che qualcosa non quadri. Il rischio c'è. 

Aspetterà istruzioni dai suoi amici cinesi


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Meno di 8000 voti a Las Vegas dividono i due.
Allo stato in assenza, di pur prevedibili ribaltoni, se Trump dovesse vincere in Nevada sarebbe rieletto.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Ormai è finita, trump non ha più possibilità


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

A Detroit stanno coprendo la stanza dei conteggi dei ballout


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

Madonna che cringe il discorso del figlio di Trump e di Giuliani. TUTTI GOMBLODDI


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A Detroit stanno coprendo la stanza dei conteggi dei ballout



Ma perchè? Cosa c'hanno da nascondere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

*Biden vince il Michigan. Casa Bianca a un passo.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden vince il Michigan. Casa Bianca a un passo.*


Che novità...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Novembre 2020)

Praticamente sta diventando palese che tramite posta sia successo di tutto. Voti doppi/tripli... paccate di voti venuti fuori dal nulla.. più voti che votanti. Sarà un gran casino.. anche se alla cine credo vincerà Biden.. perchè il mondo “colto e intelligente” vuole lui, non trumo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Praticamente sta diventando palese che tramite posta sia successo di tutto. Voti doppi/tripli... paccate di voti venuti fuori dal nulla.. più voti che votanti. Sarà un gran casino.. anche se alla cine credo vincerà Biden.. perchè il mondo “colto e intelligente” vuole lui, non trumo


Guarda, io fino ad ora ho avuto pure il beneficio del dubbio senza pensare che TUTTO il voto per posta sia in malafede, ma dopo aver visto il numero di voti per Biden, mi rendo conto che si tratta di una farsa bella e buona. Trump ha avuto ragione da vendere. E vedrete che prenderà sugli 80-90 milioni. Ma è tutto normale eh...


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io fino ad ora ho avuto pure il beneficio del dubbio senza pensare che TUTTO il voto per posta sia in malafede, ma dopo aver visto il numero di voti per Biden, mi rendo conto che si tratta di una farsa bella e buona. Trump ha avuto ragione da vendere. E vedrete che prenderà sugli 80-90 milioni. Ma è tutto normale eh...



Se verificano per bene, magari troveranno pure qualche voto scritto in cinese...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump comunque credo che farà qualcosa, la Coney Barrett non l'ha nominata a caso e mi auguro faccia giustizia.


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Praticamente sta diventando palese che tramite posta sia successo di tutto. Voti doppi/tripli... paccate di voti venuti fuori dal nulla.. più voti che votanti. Sarà un gran casino.. anche se alla cine credo vincerà Biden.. perchè il mondo “colto e intelligente” vuole lui, non trumo




Praticamente la prova schiacciante dei brogli è che Trump dice che ci sono stati brogli.
Il corollario è che alcuni affermano "ci sono stati brogli". Perchè? Perchè ci sono stati brogli.

Leggo ora che ha addirittura aggiunto un carico da novanta sul banco delle prove inconfutabili: "ci sono state numerose schede buttate, *come è stato ampiamente riferito*"
Ultimi colpi di coda di un narcisista sconfitto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se verificano per bene, magari troveranno pure qualche voto scritto in cinese...



... anche in arabo, magari qualcuno del Califfato pensava ancora di votare per Osama/Obama...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma quest’anno gli hacker russi e i bot pagati da Putin hanno scioperato? Hanno la febbre? Il coviddi? La lebbra gli ha divorato i diti? 

Son veramente deluso che lo zio Putin quest’anno non abbia falsato le elezioni.


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Praticamente la prova schiacciante dei brogli è che Trump dice che ci sono stati brogli.
> Il corollario è che alcuni affermano "ci sono stati brogli". Perchè? Perchè ci sono stati brogli.
> 
> Leggo ora che ha addirittura aggiunto un carico da novanta sul banco delle prove inconfutabili: "ci sono state numerose schede buttate, *come è stato ampiamente riferito*"
> Ultimi colpi di coda di un narcisista sconfitto.



Giuliani ha detto che hanno pure delle prove video che rilasceranno a breve quindi allacciate le cinture! sono incazzati neri hanno utilizzato parole pesanti per descrivere questo broglio... per me hanno qualcosa


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Giuliani ha detto che hanno pure delle prove video che rilasceranno a breve quindi allacciate le cinture!


Sì, ma lo facciano. Non avessero paura.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

A Biden manca solo il Nevada che, stranamente, è lentissimo nel conteggio.


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Novembre 2020)

quindi e biden il prossimo presidemte o kamala


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> quindi e biden il prossimo presidemte o kamala


Sì, però paradossalmente il Nevada che è solitamente pro-dem è un'arma a doppio taglio. O lo vince, oppure perde le elezioni se Trump conferma il vantaggio negli altri stati. C'è da dire che ormai, ha la vittoria in mano dubito ci saranno sorprese, corte suprema a parte.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Giuliani ha detto che hanno pure delle prove video che rilasceranno a breve quindi allacciate le cinture! sono incazzati neri hanno utilizzato parole pesanti per descrivere questo broglio... per me hanno qualcosa



Fuoco di paglia. 
Alla CNN hanno mostrato chiaramente il perché di questi ribaltoni. 
I voti per posta arrivano:

A) da contee specifiche in aree metropolitane dove ovviamente i dem fanno il botto

B) da molte piú persone che hanno preferito (causa pandemia) a votare per posta, che quindi di base sono infinitamente maggiori rispetto a chi vota per Trump. 

Queste due ragioni combinate sono sufficienti per ritenere che queste accuse di brogli siano infondate.

L'obiettivo neanche tanto celato è di gettare ombre su una vittoria, che corrisponde dall'altro lato a una sconfitta bruciante.

Mi citi Giuliani, ma dall'altro lato tanti repubblicani ed ex repubblicani sono tremendamente contrari a ciò che sta mettendo in scena Trump. Una pagliacciata.

Alla fine va a vincere uno che prende 3 milioni di voti in piú. Non piace neanche a me Biden (avrei preferito di gran lunga Bernie Sanders), ma secondo me con questa messa in scena Trump ha fatto capire che tipo di presidente é, e perché é meglio per il mondo che resti a occuparsi delle tasse non pagate e delle altre sue grane giudiziarie che avrà nei prossimi mesi, piuttosto che del paese piú importante del mondo.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, però paradossalmente il Nevada che è solitamente pro-dem è un'arma a doppio taglio. O lo vince, oppure perde le elezioni se Trump conferma il vantaggio negli altri stati. C'è da dire che ormai, ha la vittoria in mano dubito ci saranno sorprese, corte suprema a parte.




Non c'è problema. I cinesi hanno previsto tutto. Se Trump vince in Nevada è già pronto un tir di schede tarocche in Pennsylvania


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Giuliani ha detto che hanno pure delle prove video che rilasceranno a breve quindi allacciate le cinture! sono incazzati neri hanno utilizzato parole pesanti per descrivere questo broglio... per me hanno qualcosa


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Novembre 2020)

Leggo tanto, tantissimo wishful thinking trumpiano in giro per il web.
Come prevedibile, ha vinto Biden.
Se poi si vuole forzare il gioco democratico inventandosi di tutto per non passare il testimone, si passa per la guerra civile


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)




----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

Ahahha stupendo. In Georgia Atlanta aveva concluso lo scrutinio secondo tutte le fonti, era al 100%. Casualmente però adesso sono spuntate fuori centinaia di migliaia di schede postali, tutte insieme, che hanno riportato indietro il tasso di completamento dello scrutinio al 93% (era al 100!!!). Ovviamente sono tutti per biden, quindi la Georgia si ribalterà entro pochi minuti.

Bah, surreale. Voti che spuntano fuori a caso


----------



## mabadi (5 Novembre 2020)

Attenzione all'Arizzona ha fatto qualche tarocco per non conteggiare dei voti in collegi vicini a Trump (uso del pennarello invece della penna)....


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ahahha stupendo. In Georgia Atlanta aveva concluso lo scrutinio secondo tutte le fonti, era al 100%. Casualmente però adesso sono spuntate fuori centinaia di migliaia di schede postali, tutte insieme, che hanno riportato indietro il tasso di completamento dello scrutinio al 93% (era al 100!!!). Ovviamente sono tutti per biden, quindi la Georgia si ribaltarà entro pochi minuti.
> 
> Bah, surreale. Voti che spuntano fuori a caso



Certo, la soluzione sarebbe non conteggiare i voti dei cittadini.
Anzi, facciamo cosí. Conteggiato solo quelli per Trump


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ahahha stupendo. In Georgia Atlanta aveva concluso lo scrutinio secondo tutte le fonti, era al 100%. Casualmente però adesso sono spuntate fuori centinaia di migliaia di schede postali, tutte insieme, che hanno riportato indietro il tasso di completamento dello scrutinio al 93% (era al 100!!!). Ovviamente sono tutti per biden, quindi la Georgia si ribaltarà entro pochi minuti.
> 
> Bah, surreale. Voti che spuntano fuori a caso



In un mondo falso come questo ormai si fanno passare per normalità anche cose del genere.


----------



## pinopalm (5 Novembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E come diavolo ha fatto a perdere???



Nel 1960 il padre di John Kennedy, che era uno buono (fatti i soldi con il contrabbando di alcolici, divenne ambasciatore a Londra e grande ammiratore di Hitler) si mise d'accordo con il sindaco di Chicago (Richard Daley padre, anche lui di origine irlandese) che gli consegno' l'Illinois facendo apparire magicamente ~100000 voti. L'Illinois fece la differenza. Si mormora che anche la mafia di Chicago, capeggiata da Sam Giancana, fosse coinvolta.


----------



## mabadi (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ahahha stupendo. In Georgia Atlanta aveva concluso lo scrutinio secondo tutte le fonti, era al 100%. Casualmente però adesso sono spuntate fuori centinaia di migliaia di schede postali, tutte insieme, che hanno riportato indietro il tasso di completamento dello scrutinio al 93% (era al 100!!!). Ovviamente sono tutti per biden, quindi la Georgia si ribaltarà entro pochi minuti.
> 
> Bah, surreale. Voti che spuntano fuori a caso



In un Paese civile in voto a mezzo posta non può esistere è sostanzialmente impossibile verificare l'autenticità.
Mi posso comprare le schede....
Al massimo puoi consentire di raccoglierlo all'Estero in un consolato che poi spedisce.
Ma spedizione diretta, non si può sentire.
Vedrete che il Pd lo vorrà inserire in Italia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Certo, la soluzione sarebbe non conteggiare i voti dei cittadini.
> Anzi, facciamo cosí. Conteggiato solo quelli per Trump



Uno scrutinio che dal 100%, ovvero chiuso ufficialmente, torna al 93% per un intero lotto di voti postali, è quantomeno strano


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> In un Paese civile in voto a mezzo posta non può esistere è sostanzialmente impossibile verificare l'autenticità.
> Mi posso comprare le schede....
> Al massimo puoi consentire di raccoglierlo all'Estero in un consolato che poi spedisce.
> Ma spedizione diretta, non si può sentire.
> Vedrete che il Pd lo vorrà inserire in Italia.



Centri di smistamento a Livorno o Bologna


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Uno scrutinio che dal 100%, ovvero chiuso ufficialmente, torna al 93% per un intero lotto di voti postali, è quantomeno strano



Infatti non era al 100%.


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

sul Corriere c'è l'intervista a un professore americano anti-Trump che parla di quello che potrebbe succedere.

innanzitutto può andare avanti fino all'8 dicembre,scadenza entro cui gli stati devono dichiarare i vincitori.

poi la Pennsylvania aveva accettato voti fino a tre giorni dopo,ma la Corte Suprema ha detto che potrebbe rivedere la scelta

possibile riconteggio in Michigan o dove necessario

da notare che anche se gli stati in bilico hanno governatori democratici i loro parlamenti statali sono tutti a guida repubblicana.
quindi potrebbe capitare che dai congressi venga fuori una posizione e i governatori ne abbiano una opposta

ci sono appigli legali,per esempio le schede con il voto di persone chiamate perchè le firme non erano leggibili o non combaciavano alla verifica oppure con timbri poco visibili.

pare che all'ultimo momento al quartiere generale delle Poste siano arrivati 300 mila voti da smistare.
bisogna capire dove sono finiti

pensa che si possa arrivare ad una crisi costituzionale,anche se lui nutre fiducia nel giudice capo Roberts della Corte Suprema e nei senatori repubblicani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Analizzando politicamente la scena comunque una nota positiva è che il senato resti in mano repubblicana.

Biden non potrà fare il fenomeno progressista o il papa Bergoglio di Washington, dovrà per forza assumere una posizione più centrista ed equilibrata, e ignorare i fanatismi di certi gruppi che lo supportano per tentare di sopravvivere politicamente.


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sul Corriere c'è l'intervista a un professore americano anti-Trump che parla di quello che potrebbe succedere.
> 
> innanzitutto può andare avanti fino all'8 dicembre,scadenza entro cui gli stati devono dichiarare i vincitori.
> 
> ...



*Sono spuntati molti video dove un sito ufficiale per i ballout accetta anche voti di persone decedute! molti stanno provando ed effettivamente il voto viene inviato ma non si sa se alla fine il ricevente lo accetta o meno!!!!*


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

*Ribaltone in arizona!! La CNN da BLU la fa diventare bianca si vocifera che l'ultimo conteggio dei ballout e' in favore di trump per 58%!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Ribaltone in arizona!! La CNN da BLU la fa diventare bianca si vocifera che l'ultimo conteggio dei ballout e' in favore di trump per 58%!!!!!!!!!!*



Sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## Albijol (5 Novembre 2020)

Allora ricapitoliamo Bidet è a 253 voti...deve arrivare a 270 per vincere. Stati in bilico:
Arizona 11 voti
Nevada 6
Pennsylvania 20
Georgia 16

Fate voi i conti


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora ricapitoliamo Bidet è a 253 voti...deve arrivare a 270 per vincere. Stati in bilico:
> Arizona 11 voti
> Nevada 6
> Pennsylvania 20
> ...



In giro leggo 264 a 214, è attendibile?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

In Arizona al massimo Trump può rosicchiare 60-70.000 voti, non sufficienti.
Se non altro in Arizona hanno contato prima le schede postali così l'elezione è risultata meno falsata di altrove, come in Georgia dove praticamente gli uffici postali stanno inviando ORA le schede


----------



## Albijol (5 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In giro leggo 264 a 214, è attendibile?



Perché alcune emittenti avevano dato l Arizona come vinta da Biden, quando ciò non è assolutamente vero. 264-11=253


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Arizona al massimo Trump può rosicchiare 60-70.000 voti, non sufficienti.
> Se non altro in Arizona hanno contato prima le schede postali così l'elezione è risultata meno falsata di altrove, come in Georgia dove praticamente gli uffici postali stanno inviando ORA le schede



guarda che ci sono 400.000 ballot da contare ancora in Arizona


*AGGIORNAMENTO: 240.000 ballot RIMANENTI IN ARIZONA IL CONTEGGIO E' FERMO SARA' RIPRESO NEL POMERIGGIO ORE ITALIANE*


----------



## Wetter (5 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi io non sono mai stato un complottista, anzi. Però se ci fate caso; negli stati "certi" sia Pro Biden che Pro Trump le schede postali sono state tutte aperte PER PRIME. Negli stati in bilico, quelli che "spostano" l'ago della bilancia dall'una o dall'altra parte vengono aperte magicamente per ultime. Ora, al di là della fede politica, mi sembra ovvio che decidere le sorti di un paese come gli USA sulla base di voti postali recapitati settimane fa...boh, mi mette qualche sospetto sinceramente.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Ribaltone in arizona!! La CNN da BLU la fa diventare bianca si vocifera che l'ultimo conteggio dei ballout e' in favore di trump per 58%!!!!!!!!!!*



La CNN non ha mai assegnato L’Arizona. Da ieri analizzando il demographic dei voti da scrunirare dicono che quello che era un vantaggio di 100 mila voti era probabile si assottigliasse. Fox ed altri media frettolosamente hanno assegnato quegli 11 elettori. La corsa in Arizona e’ aperta.


----------



## darden (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Sono spuntati molti video dove un sito ufficiale per i ballout accetta anche voti di persone decedute! molti stanno provando ed effettivamente il voto viene inviato ma non si sa se alla fine il ricevente lo accetta o meno!!!!*



Detto che è assurdo, questo può succedere da un lato come da un altro. Qui il punto fondamentale sarebbe: "Valgono i voti per posta in tutti gli stati? (SI/NO)"

Non si può arrivare a dire in Pennsylvania non valgono mentre in Texas valgono... e soprattutto se si arriva a dire che non valgono dovrebbero concettualmente rifare le elezioni perchè altrimenti si traduce nel fatto che ad alcune persone hai praticamente d'ufficio tolto il diritto di voto (es: l'esercito vota per posta in pratica stai annullando i loro voti)

In ogni caso per ora io da parte repubblicana ho solo visto tante fake news, come questa dove praticamente stavano oscurando ai manifestanti fuori l'ingresso e dal lato opposto c'erano tutti i giornalisti e tutti i "rappresentati di lista".. però era più bello non far vedere il video ma far vedere solo il fermo immagine


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> guarda che ci sono 400.000 ballot da contare ancora in Arizona
> 
> 
> *AGGIORNAMENTO: 240.000 ballot RIMANENTI IN ARIZONA IL CONTEGGIO E' FERMO SARA' RIPRESO NEL POMERIGGIO ORE ITALIANE*



Si ma bisogna vedere da dove arrivano al momento mancano un paio di contee a maggioranza Trump, ma relativamente poco popolose, in cui Trump al massimo può recuperare 10.000 voti.
L'altra contea che manca, se si guarda la mappa, è Maricopa, quella dove è situata Phoenix.
Phoenix è già interamente dentro il conto, ed ha votato biden al 77%. Quindi il resto dei voti della contea sarà pro Trump, ma di quanto?

Ci sono 70.000 voti di scarto.

Tra l'altro con il voto di ieri, praticamente è venuto fuori che biden è il politico più votato di sempre in Arizona, anche più di McCain. E solo grazie al voto postale. È strano, e molti lo fanno notare.
Trump in Arizona ha addirittura aumentato i voti presi nel 2016, non ha fatto male.


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> La CNN non ha mai assegnato L’Arizona. Da ieri analizzando il demographic dei voti da scrunirare dicono che quello che era un vantaggio di 100 mila voti era probabile si assottigliasse. Fox ed altri media frettolosamente hanno assegnato quegli 11 elettori. La corsa in Arizona e’ aperta.



io l'ho vista blu molte volte ieri con la CNN e anche conteggiata


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché alcune emittenti avevano dato l Arizona come vinta da Biden, quando ciò non è assolutamente vero. 264-11=253



Ah ecco spiegato, grazie


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

In ogni caso, in Georgia mancano centinaia di migliaia di voti postali da contare, tutti in arrivo adesso, e sono tutti a enorme maggioranza biden.
Quindi la Georgia può già essere assegnata a Biden senza dubbio, e di tanto anche. Tutto grazie all'enormità dei voti per corrispondenza di Atlanta


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2020)

Quanto ci scommettiamo che questo meraviglioso sistema di voto via posta (o comunque con qualche altro metodo stra manipolabile) verrà introdotto anche in Italia? I demorgoni non vedono l'ora


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io l'ho vista blu molte volte ieri con la CNN e anche conteggiata



La CNN ha due schermi, uno con tutti gli stati colorati a seconda di chi è’ in vantaggio, che è’ probabilmente quello che hai visto, e uno con gli stati CALLED che invece aveva quelli in bilico in grigio tra cui L’Arizona. Hai mai visto uno score per Biden a 264 su CNN live ? Lo avrai certamente visto su Fox o CNBC. Tu stai riportando delle tue impressioni come notizie.


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In giro leggo 264 a 214, è attendibile?



Non hanno assegnato l'Alaska con Trump che ha il 66 e Biden la metà perché manca qualche voto e potrebbero essere voti postali al 100% per Biden.
Quindi no. E va fatta piazza pulita della stampa e del voto postale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non hanno assegnato l'Alaska con Trump che ha il 66 e Biden la metà perché manca qualche voto e potrebbero essere voti postali al 100% per Biden.
> Quindi no. E va fatta piazza pulita della stampa e del voto postale.



In Alaska vince Trump, voto postale o no. Anchorage a grande maggioranza Trump.
In Alaska si vota comprensibilmente per posta nel nord dello stato, dove già adesso sono immersi nella notte polare.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Immaginate se Trump, tramite la corte suprema, facesse annullare tutti i voti per posta...Immaginate  . Annullerebbe completamente l'avversario, che si ritroverebbe ad essere dal più votato al meno votato di sempre nella storia.

Tutto può essere eh.


----------



## mabadi (5 Novembre 2020)

Diciamo che verosimilmente la Corte Suprema potrebbe eliminare tutti i voti postali giunti dopo una certa data.
Io resto dell'idea che il Nevada sia fondamentale.
L'Arizona si trova impantanata nel problema del "pennarello"....


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> La CNN ha due schermi, uno con tutti gli stati colorati a seconda di chi è’ in vantaggio, che è’ probabilmente quello che hai visto, e uno con gli stati CALLED che invece aveva quelli in bilico in grigio tra cui L’Arizona. Hai mai visto uno score per Biden a 264 su CNN live ? Lo avrai certamente visto su Fox o CNBC. Tu stai riportando delle tue impressioni come notizie.



Appunto io riporto quello che vedo e che leggo.. non sono un analista pagato della CNN mi scusi  tu hai le tue informazioni ed io le mie sei libero di riportare le tue


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto ci scommettiamo che questo meraviglioso sistema di voto via posta (o comunque con qualche altro metodo stra manipolabile) verrà introdotto anche in Italia? I demorgoni non vedono l'ora



Ma ce l'hanno anche già pronto lo strumento ultimo di voto: la mitica piattaforma Rouzzeau, che tutto sa e tutto determina.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Appunto io riporto quello che vedo e che leggo.. non sono un analista pagato della CNN mi scusi  tu hai le tue informazioni ed io le mie sei libero di riportare le tue



Stai rigirando la frittata. Non stiamo parlando di informazioni diverse, ma delle stesse informazioni che tu hai riportato per una tua interpretazione incorretta e adesso stai dicendo che sono soggettive. E’ così che si crea confusione.
Comunque va bene così. Non è’ una battaglia personale contro nessuno e amici come prima


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che verosimilmente la Corte Suprema potrebbe eliminare tutti i voti postali giunti dopo una certa data.
> Io resto dell'idea che il Nevada sia fondamentale.
> L'Arizona si trova impantanata nel problema del "pennarello"....


Può optare varie soluzioni: 
1) Eliminare tutti i voti postali (cappottone di Trump).
2) Eliminare solo quelli sospetti (la soluzione più moderata ma che richiede molto più tempo).
3) Eliminare quelli contati dopo tot ore.
4) Eliminare quelli che negli stati sono stati contati dopo quelli normali, tipo in Michigan o in Wisconsin.

Secondo me questa Corte Suprema, opterà per una soluzione "estremista". Ricordiamo, che Trump ha la maggioranza lì e possono pure loro fare qualcosa di discutibile e forse "illegale" (non che molti voti postali non lo siano, ormai quest'elezione è diventata una farsa al di là di chi abbia vinto) .Ricordiamo Bush vs Al Gore, dove bloccarono un riconteggio che si stava già effettuando per far vincere subito il primo.


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Stai rigirando la frittata. Non stiamo parlando di informazioni diverse, ma delle stesse informazioni che tu hai riportato per una tua interpretazione incorretta e adesso stai dicendo che sono soggettive. E’ così che si crea confusione.
> Comunque va bene così. Non è’ una battaglia personale contro nessuno e amici come prima



non sto rigirando nessuna frittata si sa benissimo che la maggior parte dei media ( tutti ) ha sbagliato i polls dall'inizio e hanno fatto anche errori di conteggio grossolani per poi ricalibrarli... io non ho l'abilità di tornare indietro nel tempo ma sono certo insieme a molti altri che la CNN aveva conteggiato Arizona ed era blu visto che sono anche nalla Chat Discord di R/politics, come ti ho già detto sei libero di pensarla come meglio credi nessun rancore amico


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che verosimilmente la Corte Suprema potrebbe eliminare tutti i voti postali giunti dopo una certa data.
> Io resto dell'idea che il Nevada sia fondamentale.
> L'Arizona si trova impantanata nel problema del "pennarello"....



In Nevada manca da contare gran parte di Las Vegas, che è un feudo dem nonostante sia la patria del gioco d'azzardo.
Non c'è nessuna partita aperta in Nevada, vincerà biden


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Nevada manca da contare gran parte di Las Vegas, che è un feudo dem nonostante sia la patria del gioco d'azzardo.
> Non c'è nessuna partita aperta in Nevada, vincerà biden



godrò nel vedere poi tutti i casinò, Hotel, ristoranti e tassisti di Las Vegas fallire durante il lock-down estremo di Biden, in più con le tasse aumentate


----------



## Wetter (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Può optare varie soluzioni:
> 1) Eliminare tutti i voti postali (cappottone di Trump).
> 2) Eliminare solo quelli sospetti (la soluzione più moderata ma che richiede molto più tempo).
> 3) Eliminare quelli contati dopo tot ore.
> ...



Si, la Corte Suprema ha 9 membri, e 6 sono Pro-Trump. E' abbastanza probabile che "favoriscano" Trump.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto ci scommettiamo che questo meraviglioso sistema di voto via posta (o comunque con qualche altro metodo stra manipolabile) verrà introdotto anche in Italia? I demorgoni non vedono l'ora



Come al solito qui prevediamo il futuro, sarà così sicuramente.

Se non possono annullarle le elezioni, dovranno pur inventarsi qualcosa... già noi abbiamo il fantastico Rousseau a fare da apripista...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, in Georgia mancano centinaia di migliaia di voti postali da contare, tutti in arrivo adesso, e sono tutti a enorme maggioranza biden.
> Quindi la Georgia può già essere assegnata a Biden senza dubbio, e di tanto anche. Tutto grazie all'enormità dei voti per corrispondenza di Atlanta



Visto, cosa dicevo ieri? Sul traguardo si sono accorti che in Arizona e Nevada la situazione non era così fluida per Biden (i media tacevano la cosa, ma qui ce ne eravamo accorti), e hanno tirato fuori dal nulla il caso Georgia che era già al 100% per farsi una copertura di voti.

Mi sa che queste elezioni sono più taroccate di quelle in Iraq o delle nostre votazioni con Rousseau...


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

di certo c'è qualcosa di anomalo nei mass media politici.
non puoi assegnare uno stato con una copertura e margini inferiori mentre altri no,sebbene più avanti nel conteggio e più grande lo spread
fai capire che tu già sai per chi siano i voti finali mancanti.
per esempio Politico.com,molto affidabile sulla politica americana,da tanto ha dato l'Arizona a Biden.
altrove con Trump più avanti invece no.
il margine di 2.4 per 68 mila voti si può coprire,come avvenuto altrove con Trump superato nel finale essendo persino più avanti di questo spread


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> *In un Paese civile in voto a mezzo posta non può esistere è sostanzialmente impossibile verificare l'autenticità.*
> Mi posso comprare le schede....
> Al massimo puoi consentire di raccoglierlo all'Estero in un consolato che poi spedisce.
> Ma spedizione diretta, non si può sentire.
> Vedrete che il Pd lo vorrà inserire in Italia.



Allora la Germania, economia principale d'Europa, paese politicamente infinitemente piu stabile del Italia e paese generalmente considerato una delle societa civilmente piu avanzate del mondo, non é un paese civile perche siamo in grado di votare con la posta ?

Grazie del info! Cosa mi tocca leggere.


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora la Germania, economia principale d'Europa, paese politicamente infinitemente piu stabile del Italia e paese generalmente considerato una delle societa civilmente piu avanzate del mondo, non é un paese civile perche siamo in grado di votare con la posta ?
> 
> Grazie del info! Cosa mi tocca leggere.



non penso che in Germania il voto per posta incida così tanto sui risultati,da essere marginale a far cambiare tutto ce ne passa

un conto è votare in modo elettronico da casa,diverso è il pezzo di carta spedito nel bustone che vediamo.

peraltro sono certi stati stessi a non essere pronti a questa quantità di voto postale andando in tilt


p.s.

ho un'amica tedesca qui e non riesce a votare per le elezioni fuori dal suo paese,qualcosa non va pure in Germania


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora la Germania, economia principale d'Europa, paese politicamente infinitemente piu stabile del Italia e paese generalmente considerato una delle societa civilmente piu avanzate del mondo, non é un paese civile perche siamo in grado di votare con la posta ?
> 
> Grazie del info! Cosa mi tocca leggere.



Lascia stare, non accettano i dati concreti che dimostrano al 100% che il voto per posta avrebbe ribaltato la situazione, senza brogli e altre idiozie citate da quel demente che adorano manco fosse un misto fra Gesú cristo e Ibrahimovic.

Non é tanto difficile comprendere che Donald si stia appigliando a ogni cosa possibile per gettare ombra sulle elezioni. A mio avviso a sto giro il tycoon é destinato a perdere


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora la Germania, economia principale d'Europa, paese politicamente infinitemente piu stabile del Italia e paese generalmente considerato una delle societa civilmente piu avanzate del mondo, non é un paese civile perche siamo in grado di votare con la posta ?
> 
> Grazie del info! Cosa mi tocca leggere.



non è questione di Civiltà ma anche di organizzazione dai su.. la Germania è grande più o meno quanto la California... pensa a fare il voto per posta poi in tutti gli altri stati d'America ma come ***** si fa a controllare tutto!!! ma poi un voto improvvisato per la prima volta!!! CON ADDIRITTURA LE COMPAGNIE POSTALI AD UN PASSO DAL RISCHIO FALLIMENTO.... è stato tutto improvvisato mal organizzato e ben orchestrato dai DEM, la colpa di Trump se ne ha una è di non aver impedito questo scempio e di non aver messo alcuna sicurezza di controllo per i voti postali...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non penso che in Germania il voto per posta incida così tanto sui risultati,da essere marginale a far cambiare tutto ce ne passa
> 
> un conto è votare in modo elettronico da casa,diverso è il pezzo di carta spedito nel bustone che vediamo.
> 
> ...



Non voglio andare troppo offtopic, ma devo precisare:

Il voto postale (non elettronico; il voto elettronico nelle elezioni - assurdamente - non esiste ancora da noi.) nelle ultime elezione federali nel 2017 era del 28,6%. É una percentuale historicamente in continua crescita - gia nel precovid.
Nel 2020 non c'erano elezioni statali. Le prossime per i parlamenti di alcune regioni sono nel Marzo 2021 dove sicuramente la percentuale sara un nuovo record. Minimo 40+%, ma credo che si andra ben oltre i 50% vista la situazione covid.
Il voto postale é ben organizzato.


Sulla situazione Expats non posso commentare visto che non la conosco e sopratutto dipendera anche dalla situazione individuale (per esempio se é ancora registrata come abitante in un comune tedesco o no).


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

nel mentre già si leggono le storie di casi umani buttati in parlamento americano:

-transessuale al Senato per la prima volta

-transessuale nera alla Camera per la prima volta

-esponenti di BLM alla Camera

-una della setta Qanon alla Camera

-prima lesbica dalla Georgia al Senato

-primo gay dal Tennessee alla Camera

-prima nera dal Missouri sponsorizzata da una serie tv Netflix

-dal New Mexico solo membri di minoranze



hip hip il nuovo che avanza
ovviamente tutti scelti rigorosamente per la grandissima competenza,ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> nel mentre già si leggono le storie di casi umani buttati in parlamento americano:
> 
> -transessuale al Senato per la prima volta
> 
> ...



Ho visto ieri e ho preferito glissare... buttano dentro personaggi come concorrenti del Grande Fratello.
Questa è comunque l'America di oggi.


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho visto ieri e ho preferito glissare... buttano dentro personaggi come nel GF.
> Questa è comunque l'America di oggi.



no,se li vanno a cercare di proposito.
è una scelta cooptare questi soggetti,non sono rappresentativi di niente pure là.
un conto è se uno fa da sempre politica e solo stavolta riesce ad entrare,diverso è se fai un casting mirato per certe caratteristiche e anteponi a persone più esperte solo perchè non attirano con marketing
in sostanza sono il frutto di discriminazioni,non l'eccezione per fermarle


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Nevada manca da contare gran parte di Las Vegas, che è un feudo dem nonostante sia la patria del gioco d'azzardo.
> Non c'è nessuna partita aperta in Nevada, vincerà biden


L'amministrazione locale è dem e votò per Clinton, però la Clinton dal punto di vista economico fu definita dai media migliore di Trump che "aveva economia irrealista". Adesso la vulgata è "Trump migliore in economia ma Biden più preparato per epidemia".

La città di New York votò in massa democratico quando Bush era candidato presidente mentre votava in massa repubblicano alle comunali quindi non bisogna dare nulla di scontato a parte realtà di bananopoli tipo Detroit che puoi darle fuoco ma c'è la massa di schiavi fedele qualsiasi cosa succeda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Comunque leggo che con la "magica" rimonta in Giorgia ora anche il senato repubblicano è a rischio. Mah...


----------



## carletto87 (5 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> nel mentre già si leggono le storie di casi umani buttati in parlamento americano:
> 
> -transessuale al Senato per la prima volta
> 
> ...



In effetti persone che hanno identità di genere e orientamenti sessuali diversi dai propri sono chiaramente casi umani che vanno assimilati ai tizi di Qanon che credono che la mattina Tom Hanks si faccia una spremuta di arancia con sangue di bambini.
Una cosa positiva dell'eventuale elezione di Biden è che certe ideologie si spera vengano sempre più marginalizzate o comunque rese irrilevanti.
Che poi sorpresa, sorpresa...forse è proprio il motivo per il quale sono stati eletti.


----------



## Victorss (5 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Lascia stare, non accettano i dati concreti che dimostrano al 100% che il voto per posta avrebbe ribaltato la situazione, senza brogli e altre idiozie citate da quel demente che adorano manco fosse un misto fra Gesú cristo e Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Non é tanto difficile comprendere che Donald si stia appigliando a ogni cosa possibile per gettare ombra sulle elezioni. A mio avviso a sto giro il tycoon é destinato a perdere



Ma poi a me che fa veramente specie è che sembra si pensi che se fosse così facile una manipolazione del voto per posta il Trumpone non ne avrebbe approfittato pure lui. Solo Biden ne approfitta. Ma veramente c è qualcuno che pensa che Trump sia uno onesto e pulito? Penso nemmeno i suoi elettori più convinti, ma nemmeno sua madre probabilmente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Novembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma poi a me che fa veramente specie è che sembra si pensi che se fosse così facile una manipolazione del voto per posta il Trumpone non ne avrebbe approfittato pure lui. Solo Biden ne approfitta. Ma veramente c è qualcuno che pensa che Trump sia uno onesto e pulito? Penso nemmeno i suoi elettori più convinti, ma nemmeno sua madre probabilmente.



probabilmente è così. E' bastata una frase e un tweet demenziale (e penso istituzionalmente gravissimo del solito divisore del popolo che cita gli alieni, gargamella o chissà chi come manipolatori) e tutti dietro. D'altronde il popolo di Trump crede a grande maggioranza che Obrama non era cittadino americano, giusto per capire


----------



## carletto87 (5 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> probabilmente è così. E' bastata una frase e un tweet demenziale (e penso istituzionalmente gravissimo del solito divisore del popolo che cita gli alieni, gargamella o chissà chi come manipolatori) e tutti dietro. D'altronde il popolo di Trump crede a grande maggioranza che Obrama non era cittadino americano, giusto per capire



La cosa fantastica è che è da tantissimo che Trump va dicendo che i voti per posta _non valgono e che verranno buttati_. E' sempre stata la sua tattica (anticipata da diverse persone tra cui Sanders).
Votare Trump e farlo per posta è abbastanza bizzarro...e infatti ha percentuali di voti anche per posta


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma poi a me che fa veramente specie è che sembra si pensi che se fosse così facile una manipolazione del voto per posta il Trumpone non ne avrebbe approfittato pure lui. Solo Biden ne approfitta. Ma veramente c è qualcuno che pensa che Trump sia uno onesto e pulito? Penso nemmeno i suoi elettori più convinti, ma nemmeno sua madre probabilmente.



Dico davvero, non ho nulla contro Trump in assoluto, mi sa di buffone ma amen, azzi amerikani.

Ma ieri ho letto di quelle cose, e non erano fonti farlocche, di sue attività nel passato con decine e decine di membri di famiglie mafiose.

Bah..


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2020)

Non proprio in tema ma persino AUGIAS è venuto su RaiTre parlando di errori dei democratici che concentrandosi su temi di nicchia e concedendo l'economia a Trump (sono loro a dire "Trump più preparato nell'economia") stanno costando il voto di tutti gli ispanici specificando che non parla di cubani o venezuelani che dà per scontati ma anche di messicani e portoricani.

E gli spogli degli stati scrutinati per primi davano una crescita immensa di Trump con le minoranze e una contenuta con le donne. Al netto dei voti postali....che poi guarda caso dove i voti postali sono arrivati subito non c'è stato nessun numero sospetto (Virginia a parte, ma quello è praticamente uno stato indipendente con tanto di governatore del kkk).



carletto87 ha scritto:


> In effetti persone che hanno identità di genere e orientamenti sessuali diversi dai propri sono chiaramente casi umani che vanno assimilati ai tizi di Qanon che credono che la mattina Tom Hanks si faccia una spremuta di arancia con sangue di bambini.
> Una cosa positiva dell'eventuale elezione di Biden è che certe ideologie si spera vengano sempre più marginalizzate o comunque rese irrilevanti.
> Che poi sorpresa, sorpresa...forse è proprio il motivo per il quale sono stati eletti.



Mah. Il figlio di Biden si è fatto selfie a letto nudo con la nipote e non avendo freni inibitori causa droga ha diffuso tutto. La risposta è che Netflix nel giro di pochi giorni ha messo in giro una roba FRANCESE su presunte bambine sexy, quindi non parliamo di una classica americanata che un posto bene o male lo trova sempre.
Sarebbe come trovarsi film russi nella programmazione di prima serata della Rai dopo che Conte viene accusato di aver preso soldi da Putin!



carletto87 ha scritto:


> La cosa fantastica è che è da tantissimo che Trump va dicendo che i voti per posta _non valgono e che verranno buttati_. E' sempre stata la sua tattica (anticipata da diverse persone tra cui Sanders).
> Votare Trump e farlo per posta è abbastanza bizzarro...e infatti ha percentuali di voti anche per posta



In Michigan un ragazzino ha trovato nel bidone 500 voti postali di Trump. Un ragazzino che passava per caso e ha anche ripreso il tutto. Figuriamoci quello che viene fuori se investigano.

Che poi esiste l'early voting: puoi votare anche un mese prima delle elezioni, cosa che nel resto del mondo non esiste. Lì Trump ha stravinto anche in alcuni stati blu, tra l'altro l'early voting ha avuto numeri assoluti abbastanza elevati. Se uno aveva paura dell'epidemia poteva usare anche questo strumento.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Cioè raga ma, per fare un esempio recente e prendendo sempre un candidato democratico, vi ricordate Obama quando divenne presidente quanto prese? Praticamente unì l'America prendendosi i voti anche di molti repubblicani, in quanto diede veramente l'idea di un rivoluzionario oltre ad essere stato il primo presidente nero, fu un evento storico. Biden, un candidato normalissimo, prenderà molto di più rispetto al candidato avversario altrettanto votatissimo. No, qui c'è qualcosa che non va, assolutamente...


----------



## Wetter (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè raga ma, per fare un esempio recente e prendendo sempre un candidato democratico, vi ricordate Obama quando divenne presidente quanto prese? Praticamente unì l'America prendendosi i voti anche di molti repubblicani, in quanto diede veramente l'idea di un rivoluzionario oltre ad essere stato il primo presidente nero, fu un evento storico. Biden, un candidato normalissimo, prenderà molto di più rispetto al candidato avversario altrettanto votatissimo. No, qui c'è qualcosa che non va, assolutamente...



Si questo sembrerebbe strano. 
Biden è probabilmente il candidato meno "carismatico" degli ultimi 20 anni e sarà quello che avrà preso più voti nella storia delle elezioni presidenziali degli Stati Uniti.


----------



## Dexter (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè raga ma, per fare un esempio recente e prendendo sempre un candidato democratico, vi ricordate Obama quando divenne presidente quanto prese? Praticamente unì l'America prendendosi i voti anche di molti repubblicani, in quanto diede veramente l'idea di un rivoluzionario oltre ad essere stato il primo presidente nero, fu un evento storico. Biden, un candidato normalissimo, prenderà molto di più rispetto al candidato avversario altrettanto votatissimo. No, qui c'è qualcosa che non va, assolutamente...


Se in Italia fosse possibile votare solamente fra Salvini e un corrotto qualunque fra Zingaretti o Giggino, hai idea di quanti voterebbero questi ultimi solamente per non votare il """fascista"""?  per me i dati sono reali, Trump sta solo rosicando che i voti via posta sono 100% dem. Ma era scontato fosse cosi.
I voti di Biden non sono voti PER biden, ma contro Trump. Così come nel nostro paese si vota altro per non votare il nuovo regime fascista


----------



## carletto87 (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè raga ma, per fare un esempio recente e prendendo sempre un candidato democratico, vi ricordate Obama quando divenne presidente quanto prese? Praticamente unì l'America prendendosi i voti anche di molti repubblicani, in quanto diede veramente l'idea di un rivoluzionario oltre ad essere stato il primo presidente nero, fu un evento storico. Biden, un candidato normalissimo, prenderà molto di più rispetto al candidato avversario altrettanto votatissimo. No, qui c'è qualcosa che non va, assolutamente...




Leggevo dibattiti interni tra anarchici - e non parlo dei _ragazzini_, ma proprio di accademici di stampo libertario - sulla necessità o meno di votare.
E' palese che sia stato un voto contro Trump e che quindi abbia portato a votare persone che altrimenti non l'avrebbero mai fatto.


----------



## mabadi (5 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Allora la Germania, economia principale d'Europa, paese politicamente infinitemente piu stabile del Italia e paese generalmente considerato una delle societa civilmente piu avanzate del mondo, non é un paese civile perche siamo in grado di votare con la posta ?
> 
> Grazie del info! Cosa mi tocca leggere.



Hai ragione (non è polemico).
In un Paese incivile come il nostro e come gli Usa non può esistere il voto per posta.
In un Paese civile e di persone e politici onesti sì.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se in Italia fosse possibile votare solamente fra Salvini e un corrotto qualunque fra Zingaretti o Giggino, hai idea di quanti voterebbero questi ultimi solamente per non votare il """fascista"""?  per me i dati sono reali, Trump sta solo rosicando che i voti via posta sono 100% dem. Ma era scontato fosse cosi.



Verissimo. Io non ho colori, voto le persone. Posso votare a destra come a sinistra.

E come benissimo dici, *OGGI *voterei senza dubbio a sinistra giusto per non vedere il mio paese in mano ad uno come Salvini.

Ovviamente Salvini non ha niente di fascista, e nemmeno lo trovo una persona cattiva, è solo Salvini. 

Hai proprio centrato il punto.


----------



## Dexter (5 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Leggevo dibattiti interni tra anarchici - e non parlo dei _ragazzini _, ma proprio di accademici di stampo libertario - sulla necessità o meno di votare.
> E' palese che sia stato un voto contro Trump e che quindi abbia portato al voto persone che altrimenti non l'avrebbero mai votato.


Ecco, come cercavo di spiegare. Se ci fosse stato un terzo candidato un minimo credibile, Biden avrebbe preso l'1%.
Ma c é Biden, e quindi é il nuovo presidente più votato della storia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non penso che in Germania il voto per posta incida così tanto sui risultati,da essere marginale a far cambiare tutto ce ne passa
> 
> un conto è votare in modo elettronico da casa,diverso è il pezzo di carta spedito nel bustone che vediamo.
> 
> ...



A me sembra che gli stati non fossero pronti al voto al seggio.
O uno aveva una giornata da perdere tra viaggio e fila per votare, oppure in certe zone non poteva votare.
Mettiamoci il Covid, che sconsiglia sia assembramenti che passare una giornata in fila all'addiaccio e magari con contatti...

il problema non è il voto per posta, il problema è in generale l'accesso al voto, soprattutto in certe zone.
Ma si sa che la cosa è voluta per evitare un'eccessivo populismo del voto che si è visto in Europa (italia e GB due fulgidi esempi) i danni che ha fatto.


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se in Italia fosse possibile votare solamente fra Salvini e un corrotto qualunque fra Zingaretti o Giggino, hai idea di quanti voterebbero questi ultimi solamente per non votare il """fascista"""?  per me i dati sono reali, Trump sta solo rosicando che i voti via posta sono 100% dem. Ma era scontato fosse cosi.
> I voti di Biden non sono voti PER biden, ma contro Trump. Così come nel nostro paese si vota altro per non votare il nuovo regime fascista



quindi tieni quattro anni una persona che non rispecchia le tue idee solo per non averne un'altra che non lo fa ancora maggiormente?
non sarebbe stato un tantino più semplice andare a votare in massa alle primarie non facendo vincere Biden ?
poi,ammesso che alla sua età comprenda ciò che avviene fino in fondo,come dovrà comportarsi sapendo di essere lì solo per mandare a casa Trump?



carletto87 ha scritto:


> In effetti persone che hanno identità di genere e orientamenti sessuali diversi dai propri sono chiaramente casi umani che vanno assimilati ai tizi di Qanon che credono che la mattina Tom Hanks si faccia una spremuta di arancia con sangue di bambini.
> Una cosa positiva dell'eventuale elezione di Biden è che certe ideologie si spera vengano sempre più marginalizzate o comunque rese irrilevanti.
> Che poi sorpresa, sorpresa...forse è proprio il motivo per il quale sono stati eletti.



ho indirettamente risposto prima
non sono stati scelti NONOSTANTE,quindi non ci sarebbe neanche da parlarne,ma SOLAMENTE per questa loro caratteristica.
solo che questa discriminazione viene considerata positiva.
è la solita quota rosa che diventa fucsia,nera,gialla,rossa etc
discriminare per forzare l'inserimento di qualcuno che si millanta escluso e richiederebbe più tempo altrimenti


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> In effetti persone che hanno identità di genere e orientamenti sessuali diversi dai propri sono chiaramente casi umani che vanno assimilati ai tizi di Qanon che credono che la mattina Tom Hanks si faccia una spremuta di arancia con sangue di bambini.
> Una cosa positiva dell'eventuale elezione di Biden è che certe ideologie si spera vengano sempre più marginalizzate o comunque rese irrilevanti.
> Che poi sorpresa, sorpresa...forse è proprio il motivo per il quale sono stati eletti.



eh si son proprio casi umani raccattati non per la bravura ma appunto perchè son casi umani. 

nella prossima vita voglio fare tv e politica. mi farò transessuale.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Leggo in forum USA che tifano per i democratici, gli utenti che mettono in discussione il fatto che Biden si faccia tutti e quattro gli anni e pure loro dicono che la Harris lo sostituirà a metà mandato. E sarà l'ennesima volta che lo sento, dopo averlo sentito al TG2 dove intervistavano un'elettrice ed anche qui sul forum qualcuno ben informato lo dice. Mammamia, scenario da brividi.


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggo in forum USA che tifano per i democratici, gli utenti che mettono in discussione il fatto che Biden si faccia tutti e quattro gli anni e pure loro dicono che la Harris lo sostituirà a metà mandato. E sarà l'ennesima volta che lo sento, dopo averlo sentito al TG2 dove intervistavano un'elettrice ed anche qui sul forum diceva qualcuno. Mammamia, scenario da brividi.



io credo di no... anzi penso si riandrà ad un altra elezione se Biden non finisce il mandato e se i dem fanno questa porcata avranno 8 di goduria ma poi perderanno le elezioni per i prossimi 32 anni


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si son proprio casi umani raccattati non per la bravura ma appunto perchè son casi umani.
> 
> nella prossima vita voglio fare tv e politica. mi farò transessuale.



Concordo.
Uno deve essere scelto perche e bravo. Non perche c'e bisogno di almeno un trans...
Vorrei chiarire che e la stessa e identica cosa delle "quote rosa". Una cosa che mi metterebbe tremendamente in imbarazzo se fossi scelto solo per quello.
Invece quelli ci godono.

Essere omosessuale non e un problema.
Ma vorrei sapere come questi reagirebbero se un candidato etero avesse un posto SOLO PERCHE ETERO in un "duello" con un omosessuale.

Perche e esattamente quello che sta succedendo.
Ne scelgono uno "fuori norma" e li danno il posto solo perche "fuori norma".
E questa sarebbe la meritocrazia?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io credo di no... anzi penso si riandrà ad un altra elezione se Biden non finisce il mandato e se i dem fanno questa porcata avranno 8 di goduria ma poi perderanno le elezioni per i prossimi 32 anni


Tra i dem ed i repubblicani non saprei chi è peggio, Trump era proprio il migliore lì in mezzo in tutta la politica USA. Gli altri sono tutti guerrafondai che fanno signor sì ai poteri forti. Lo stesso Bush era repubblicano e non mi pare abbia avuto tutte queste ostruzioni, eccetto qualche star che lo criticava per le guerre, proprio perchè alla fine non dava fastidio ed era "obbediente" specialmente al pentagono.


----------



## carletto87 (5 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho indirettamente risposto prima
> non sono stati scelti NONOSTANTE,quindi non ci sarebbe neanche da parlarne,ma SOLAMENTE per questa loro caratteristica.
> solo che questa discriminazione viene considerata positiva.
> è la solita quota rosa che diventa fucsia,nera,gialla,rossa etc
> discriminare per forzare l'inserimento di qualcuno che si millanta escluso e richiederebbe più tempo altrimenti



Non conosco le persone in questione. Immagino che qui sul forum si conoscano tutte le biografie di tutti gli eletti negli Stati Uniti.
Mi sono bastati trenta secondi di lettura della biografia di tale Sarah McBride (la transgender eletta al senato) e faccio estrema fatica a capire cosa la qualifichi tra i casi umani.
Leggo che è una attivista per i diritti umani, che ha lavorato come segretaria nazionale della più grande associazione LGBT d'America, che ha favorito la legge del Delaware che vieta la discriminazione sulla base dell'identità di genere in materia di occupazione, alloggio, assicurazione e alloggi pubblici, che si è battuta per l’assistenza sanitaria, la tutela dei minori e innumerevoli altre battaglie, che ha lavorato come stagista nell'amministrazione Obama ecc. 
Purtroppo non vedo cosa la faccia rientrare tra i casi umani se non un lievissimo _pregiudizio_ per quello che è e che rappresenta. Un po' nauseante sinceramente e senza offesa.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si son proprio casi umani raccattati non per la bravura ma appunto perchè son casi umani.
> 
> nella prossima vita voglio fare tv e politica. mi farò transessuale.



Con lo stesso principio non vedo perchè io non possa affermare arbitrariamente che tu non sia un caso umano. Hai un certificato che attesta il contrario? E poi cosa significa caso umano? Immagino abbia connotazioni negative. Significa scarto? Non degno di vita? Gerarchicamente inferiore ad altra categoria?


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se in Italia fosse possibile votare solamente fra Salvini e un corrotto qualunque fra Zingaretti o Giggino, hai idea di quanti voterebbero questi ultimi solamente per non votare il """fascista"""?  per me i dati sono reali, Trump sta solo rosicando che i voti via posta sono 100% dem. Ma era scontato fosse cosi.
> I voti di Biden non sono voti PER biden, ma contro Trump. Così come nel nostro paese si vota altro per non votare il nuovo regime fascista



Nel 2016 hanno usato la carta "Trump Hitler se vince moriremo tutti". Questa carta adesso ha meno valore.

Altro fattore. A New York e in California i voti per posta hanno una rispettabile percentuale per Trump e soprattutto come quantità sono rimasti quelli predetti.
"Dove serve" invece vengono voti di posta di cui non si sapeva nulla, all'ultimo momento e tutti per Trump. A volte con quantità superiore agli iscritti al voto, roba oscena!
Come è che a New York Trump ha il 43% adesso mentre aveva il 36% nel 2016? Dove è tutto questo voto anti Trump?

Fin da subito hanno detto "mah Biden ha entusiasmato molto meno le minori, Trump ha ottenuto molto più da loro, soprattutto con i latinos" e si avevano seggi chiusi con tanto di voti postali in certi stati. Adesso cambiano la narrativa o soltanto le minoranze dei paesi in bilico si sono fatte entusiasmare da Biden?

Volere un posto dove Biden è andato genuinamente bene? Hawaii e Delaware con percentuali leggermente migliori della clinton e soprattutto più voti come quantità. Lì la percentuale con lo spoglio è rimasta costante. Altrove invece cespugli che rotolano e improvvisamente con giorni di ritardo arriva lo sbirro di turno che porta centinaia di migliaia di voti arrivati all'ultimo momento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> In effetti persone che hanno identità di genere e orientamenti sessuali diversi dai propri sono chiaramente casi umani che vanno assimilati ai tizi di Qanon che credono che la mattina Tom Hanks si faccia una spremuta di arancia con sangue di bambini.
> Una cosa positiva dell'eventuale elezione di Biden è che certe ideologie si spera vengano sempre più marginalizzate o comunque rese irrilevanti.
> *Che poi sorpresa, sorpresa...forse è proprio il motivo per il quale sono stati eletti*.



Non mi esprimo su queste persone che non conosco, ma mi concentrerei solo sull'ultimo punto: non trovo che il voto dato a qualcuno sulla base della sua condizione di minoranza sia un qualcosa di positivo..il valore deve essere solo il merito, la competenza a ricoprire un ruolo e non fattori che nulla centrano con questi aspetti.
Sia chiaro, spesso si vota per simpatia o perché un è il personaggio più famoso di una lista..però l'ho visto con gente che conosco alle ultime regionali della mia regione (veneto)..nella lista di opposizione c'era una candidata di colore, questi miei conoscenti manco sapevano chi era, ma per il solo fatto che era molto "socialmente giusto" stare con la minoranza hanno espresso la preferenza..

A me ste cose mettono tristezza...


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra i dem ed i repubblicani non saprei chi è peggio, Trump era proprio il migliore lì in mezzo in tutta la politica USA. Gli altri sono tutti guerrafondai che fanno signor sì ai poteri forti. Lo stesso Bush era repubblicano e non mi pare abbia avuto tutte queste ostruzioni, eccetto qualche star che lo criticava per le guerre, proprio perchè alla fine non dava fastidio ed era "obbediente" specialmente al pentagono.



lol sinceramente non saprei nella storia recente solo perché Bush ci ha portato in un pantano senza fine in Iraq. Se non fosse mai entrato in Iraq sarebbero i democratici a mani basse i più guerrafondai... ma chissà come Gore si sarebbe comportato dopo 9/11 ?? non lo sapremo mai


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Non conosco le persone in questione. Immagino che qui sul forum si conoscano tutte le biografie di tutti gli eletti negli Stati Uniti.
> Mi sono bastati trenta secondi di lettura della biografia di tale Sarah McBride (la transgender eletta al senato) e faccio estrema fatica a capire cosa la qualifichi tra i casi umani.
> Leggo che è una attivista per i diritti umani, che ha lavorato come segretaria nazionale della più grande associazione LGBT d'America, che ha favorito la legge del Delaware che vieta la discriminazione sulla base dell'identità di genere in materia di occupazione, alloggio, assicurazione e alloggi pubblici, che si è battuta per l’assistenza sanitaria, la tutela dei minori e innumerevoli altre battaglie, che ha lavorato come stagista nell'amministrazione Obama ecc.
> Purtroppo non vedo cosa la faccia rientrare tra i casi umani se non un lievissimo _pregiudizio_ per quello che è e che rappresenta. Un po' nauseante sinceramente e senza offesa.
> ...



Con lo stesso pregiudizio, trovo difficile che la gente "normale" lavori e faccia leggi contro i "diversi".

Onestamente trovo che sia giusto prima curarsi della maggioranza delle persone, indipendentemente da chi sono, e se non sbaglio si chiama democrazia. Poi ci si occupa volentieri dei casi marginali, non l'opposto. Mi sembra che a forza di tirare si sia andati un po' troppo aldilà della linea di equilibrio, specie con la risonanza mediatica. Forse ti puoi immaginare che succederebbe se i "normali" si mettessero a fare gli "eteropride". Se uno vuole vivere la propria sessualità come meglio comoda, faccia pure, basta che non me lo sbandieri sotto il naso ogni 3 per 2, cosa vuoi che mi interessi a me.

Se non sbaglio i "diversi" stanno acquisendo sempre maggiori diritti (ed è giusto che ne abbiano come tutti), e questo forse grazie all'impegno di gente "normale". Altrimenti la situazione sarebbe statica e ancorata a centinaia di anni fa.

Va da sé che la tizia che citi sembra che combatta esclusivamente per i diritti dei suoi interessati, il ché non è proprio sobrio. Anche solo pochi rappresentanti in un ambiente già limitato come un governo, che combattono solo ed esclusivamente per una ristrettissimo numero di persone, è un gran bello squilibrio.

Poi per me in un governo possono essere anche tutti "diversi", ma chissenefrega, basta siano competenti e non tifosi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Novembre 2020)

Il voto pro-trump nelle sanctuary cities e nelle aree controllate dai Dem per me deve essere un voto anti-lockdown. Trump è anti-lockdown mentre i Dem sono per il lockdown più severo -- i Dem sono anche pro-Cina, così come l' UE e il governo italico.
Pro-cina e pro finanza globale = pro lockdown e antiwhite. 
Per fortuna in tanti lo hanno capito e la maggioranza ha maturato una buona immunità alle fake news di NYT, CNN e compagnia cantante.


----------



## mabadi (5 Novembre 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Lascia stare, non accettano i dati concreti che dimostrano al 100% che il voto per posta avrebbe ribaltato la situazione, senza brogli e altre idiozie citate da quel demente che adorano manco fosse un misto fra Gesú cristo e Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Non é tanto difficile comprendere che Donald si stia appigliando a ogni cosa possibile per gettare ombra sulle elezioni. A mio avviso a sto giro il tycoon é destinato a perdere



Io onestamente mi ponevo il problema che lo potrebbero utilizzare anche in Italia insieme al riconoscimento del diritto di voto agli Extracomunitari. 

Il voto a mezzo posta da noi non garantirebbe la veridicità e genuinità del voto e detta modalità verrebbe subito sfruttata con il consenso dell'elettore che consegnerebbe le schede per 20 euro.
Gli extracomunitari secondo me non inciderebbero in quanti tanti voterebbero destra......


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Con lo stesso principio non vedo perchè io non possa affermare arbitrariamente che tu non sia un caso umano. Hai un certificato che attesta il contrario? E poi cosa significa caso umano? Immagino abbia connotazioni negative. Significa scarto? Non degno di vita? Gerarchicamente inferiore ad altra categoria?



ma guarda senza tanti giri di parole e falsità, sono casi umani nel mio vocabolario i personaggi particolari fuori dall'ordinario.
di certo si, la connotazione è negativa.
non sconfinerei nello scarto o peggio, mi fermo a persona problematica.

per quanto mi riguarda tu potresti pensare che io sia un caso umano, nessun problema. ma lo faresti appunto arbitrariamente. io lo dico conoscendo una sfaccettatura di queste persone che per me è decisiva.

io non metterei mai queste persone in ruoli istituzionali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggo in forum USA che tifano per i democratici, gli utenti che mettono in discussione il fatto che Biden si faccia tutti e quattro gli anni e pure loro dicono che la Harris lo sostituirà a metà mandato. E sarà l'ennesima volta che lo sento, dopo averlo sentito al TG2 dove intervistavano un'elettrice ed anche qui sul forum qualcuno ben informato lo dice. Mammamia, scenario da brividi.



A metà mandato? Anche il giorno dopo l'insediamento... Chiaramente chi vota Biden-Harris vota in realtà la seconda.
Il Vice sostituisce il POTUS senza alcun bisogno di nuove elezioni, come già fece Lyndon B. Johnson all'assassinio di JFK.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si son proprio casi umani raccattati non per la bravura ma appunto perchè son casi umani.
> 
> nella prossima vita voglio fare tv e politica. mi farò transessuale.



La società americana si adatta come le loro serie TV, dove oggi infilano gay, lesbiche e trans a caso senza alcun contesto narrativo.


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

*Aggiornamento: Trump ha appena twittato " grandissima vittoria legale in Pennsylvania!"*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: Trump ha appena twittato " grandissima vittoria legale in Pennsylvania!"*


Attenzione...Attenzione...Intanto in Georgia, al 96% (Fox News parla di 99% quindi per loro avrebbe già vinto) degli scrutini, Trump ancora avanti (di poco). Se conferma questi dati, così come in North Carolina, gli basta vincere in Nevada o Arizona.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: Trump ha appena twittato " grandissima vittoria legale in Pennsylvania!"*



Niente di che ragazzi... lo staff ha solo avuto l'autorizzazione di controllare lo spoglio.

L'unica battaglia legale che potrebbe cambiare le sorti è quella dell'annullamento del voto postale o dei voti tarocchi arrivati dopo l'election day.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Niente di che ragazzi... lo staff ha solo avuto l'autorizzazione di controllare lo spoglio.
> 
> L'unica battaglia legale che potrebbe cambiare le sorti è quella dell'annullamento del voto postale o dei voti tarocchi arrivati dopo l'election day.


Una vittoria in Pennsylvania allo stato attuale sarebbe comunque pesante, dopo le ormai certe vittorie in Georgia e NC, in quanto solo uno stato per Trump sarebbe in discussione per la riconquista della Casa Bianca e, quindi, anche in Corte Suprema avrebbe più chance di ribaltare il risultato. Una cosa è perdere per un solo stato, un'altra cosa se fosse stato sconfitto per un margine di più stati.

Fossi in Biden mi preoccuperei: vittoria sul filo del rasoio (tra cui due vittorie sospette in Michigan e Wisconsin) + Corte Suprema pro-Trump. Insomma...

Poi sono dell'opinione che Trump, piuttosto che perdere la Casa Bianca, si ammazzerebbe. È un uomo dal grande ego, non accetterebbe mai una non rielezione.

Non so voi, ma io sto rivedendo sempre di più il fantasma del pluricitatissimo Bush vs Al Gore nel 2000. Un solo stato decisivo (in quel caso Florida) e l'ombra della Corte Suprema. E a vincere fu Bush, un repubblicano.

E non sottovalutate i poteri della Corte Suprema. Andatevi a rivedere le motivazioni (imbarazzanti) del giudice Scalia (repubblicano nominato da Reagan) che fu tra quelli che bloccarono il riconteggio del voto tra Bush e Al Gore. La trovate su Wikipedia, scrivendo "Bush vs Gore".


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La società americana si adatta come le loro serie TV, dove oggi infilano gay, lesbiche e trans a caso senza alcun contesto narrativo.



be... anche la nostra...........


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Novembre 2020)

Ma quanto ci vuole per annunciare uno stato scusate? Questo ritardo per il Nevada mi puzza


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

*CNN: Non si può ancora parlare di vincitore, l'elezione si deciderà fino all'ultimo voto. Biden spera in una vittoria in rimonta, di pochissimi punti, in Georgia e Pennsylvania.*


----------



## Milanforever63 (5 Novembre 2020)

Guardate che non si arriva subito alla corte suprema ... bisogna fare prima diversi step .. che penso Trunp farà .però non ha molo tempo per arrivarci


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CNN: Non si può ancora parlare di vincitore, l'elezione si deciderà fino all'ultimo voto. Biden spera in una vittoria in rimonta, di pochissimi punti, in Georgia e Pennsylvania.*



Mi sa che a sto punto gli basterà solamente il nevada


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CNN: Non si può ancora parlare di vincitore, l'elezione si deciderà fino all'ultimo voto. Biden spera in una vittoria in rimonta, di pochissimi punti, in Georgia e Pennsylvania.*



Se lo dice la CNN allora la situazione è seria e arriva la cavalleria, nuovi scatoloni in arrivo


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

in Nevada dopo un giorno quasi va 1% di conteggio avanti e da +0,6% diventa +1%
ma per piacere.


----------



## malos (5 Novembre 2020)

Pazzesco che in USA ci sia questa situazione, incredibile a giorni dal voto ancora non si sa niente.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se lo dice la CNN allora la situazione è seria e arriva la cavalleria, nuovi scatoloni in arrivo



Schede elettorali pro-Trump ormai battute all'asta per migliaia di dollari, rarissime come i francobolli e le monete difettate.


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

è inaccettabile che ogni stato abbia regole diverse dagli altri per un'elezione federale.


----------



## darden (5 Novembre 2020)

Interessante anche la questione Senato per ora stanno 48 a 48. 

Mancano alla conta:
- 2 in Georgia --> 1 Ballottaggio a gennaio ed 1 il candidato rep è sceso sotto il 50% (49.9997) se non riesce a risalire devono fare ballottagio
- 1 Carolina del nord --> Ballottaggio a gennaio
- 1 in Alaska --> Sicuramente sarà il 49° per i rep

Potrebbero addirittura arrivare ad un 50-50


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Sfide combattutissime in Nevada e Georgia (qui però siamo al 98% e Trump dovrebbe vincere dello 0,3% circa).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sfide combattutissime in Nevada e Georgia (qui però siamo al 98% e Trump dovrebbe vincere dello 0,3% circa).



O Nevada, o nada.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Novembre 2020)

In nevada biden ha allungato su trump, dice la CNN. Ora è in vantaggio di 12k voti


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Trump ha praticamente vinto in Georgia. Intanto pare che Biden stia accorciando in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trump ha praticamente vinto in Georgia. Intanto pare che Biden stia accorciando in Pennsylvania.



La cavalleria chiamata dalla CNN 

Dai, sarebbe anche divertente seguire questa roba... se solo ci non fossero in ballo gli equilibri mondiali, chiunque si sostenga.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

*Giudice del Michigan respinge il ricorso di Trump.*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giudice del Michigan respinge il ricorso di Trump.*



E figuratevi...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

*TG1: Biden sta facendo una raccolta fondi per difendersi da eventuali contestazioni.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

Ahahah Pagliara balbetta in diretta al TG1. "Pr...dd" ahahhaha


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Novembre 2020)

Interessantissimo leggervi. Grazie


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Biden sta facendo una raccolta fondi per difendersi da eventuali contestazioni.*



Finirà il Corona e questi staranno ancora a conteggiare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Novembre 2020)

Ma è vero che sono arrivati voti per Biden di gente defunta?


----------



## mabadi (5 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che sono arrivati voti per Biden di gente defunta?



Anche vecchiette di 102, 112 anni.
Ci sta erano attratte sessualmente da Biden.
Non erano morte, sono uscite dal cimitero, per via della forte attrazione che le ha resuscitate.
Qualcuno può spiegare come funziona il voto via posta, ovvero materialmente come si fa.?


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2020)

Stanno circolando notizie davvero assurde. Io spero non siano vere. Ma se poco poco son vere succederà un casino ancora più grande di quel che si prevede.


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che sono arrivati voti per Biden di gente defunta?



Hanno rubato anche i voti di chi non ha votato e poi è andata a votare all'utimo e gli hanno detto che il suo voto è stato già usato nel ballot...Trump si è scordato di fare i comizi al Cimitero i morti hanno votato stranamente i Dem...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2020)

Ho letto che un votante è nato nel 1823


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Novembre 2020)

Qualcuno prova a ricostruire la situazione attuale? Perchè davvero non si capisce


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

*Ragazzi, per l'ultima volta...

A meno che non siano dichiarazioni ufficiali riportate ovunque, o notizie di pubblico dominio, riportate sempre la fonte.*


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

poco fa alla CNN il segretario dell'Arizona ha detto che mancano tra 400 e 450 mila voti in Arizona.
si saprà solo nel week-end,neanche domani secondo lei.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

*Si prega di postare i risultati elettorali rilasciati dalle fonti ufficiali, come Fox e CNN. Evitate di spacciare per notizie ufficiali quello che dicono Trump e Biden riguardo i loro voti, se non sono confermati dai vari siti d'informazione.*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> poco fa alla CNN il segretario dell'Arizona ha detto che mancano tra 400 e 450 mila voti in Arizona.
> si saprà solo nel week-end,neanche domani secondo lei.



Immagino quasi tutti voti postali


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si prega di postare i risultati elettorali rilasciati dalle fonti ufficiali, come Fox e CNN. Evitate di spacciare per notizie ufficiali quello che dicono Trump e Biden riguardo i loro voti, se non sono confermati dai vari siti d'informazione.*



*Aggiungo che, se volete riportare delle dichiarazioni dei candidati, specificate che si trattano di cose dette esclusivamente da loro. Inoltre, vista la grande quantità di notizie contrastanti, molte probabilmente anche false, si prega in questo topic di citare almeno il nome della fonte da cui la si prende. Il riferimento, va soprattutto alle notizie che parlano di possibili brogli elettorali. Grazie.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Si prega di postare i risultati elettorali rilasciati dalle fonti ufficiali, come Fox e CNN. Evitate di spacciare per notizie ufficiali quello che dicono Trump e Biden riguardo i loro voti, se non sono confermati dai vari siti d'informazione.*


.


> *Aggiungo che, se volete riportare delle dichiarazioni dei candidati, specificate che si trattano di cose dette esclusivamente da loro. Inoltre, vista la grande quantità di notizie contrastanti, molte probabilmente anche false, si prega in questo topic di citare almeno il nome della fonte da cui la si prende. Il riferimento, va soprattutto alle notizie che parlano di possibili brogli elettorali. Grazie. *


.


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## evangel33 (6 Novembre 2020)

Sto letteralmente piangendo. C'è un uomo col parrucchino che sta piagnucolando e delirando di brogli.
Uomo ridicolo &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1: Biden sta facendo una raccolta fondi per difendersi da eventuali contestazioni.*



'Sta moda di raccogliere fondi per farsi difendere ce l'aveva anche una tizia, mi sembra si chiamasse Carola Rakketta o roba simile.

Ma, identicamente a quella situazione, se non effettuano il processo poi li restituiscono i soldi?


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2020)

*Trump alla Casa Bianca:"Se si contano voti legali vinco facilmente. Sondaggi preelettorali falsi e ridicoli. Non c'è stata alcuna onda blu, semmai un'onda rossa. Se si contano i voti legali vinco facilmente". *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Trump alla Casa Bianca:"Se si contano voti legali vinco facilmente. Sondaggi preelettorali falsi e ridicoli. Non c'è stata alcuna onda blu, semmai un'onda rossa. Se si contano i voti legali vinco facilmente". *


*
ABC, CBS e Msnbc censurano la conferenza di Trump interrompendo il suo discorso nel momento in cui parla di voti illegali.
"Siamo costretti a interrompere un discorso del Presidente degli Stati Uniti, e a correggerlo."*


----------



## Albijol (6 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora ricapitoliamo Bidet è a 253 voti...deve arrivare a 270 per vincere. Stati in bilico:
> Arizona 11 voti
> Nevada 6
> Pennsylvania 20
> ...



Biden dovrebbe vincere tutti e quattro gli stati...in Georgia si andrà di sicuro al riconteggio visto che la differenza sarà di poche migliaia di voti.


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> ABC, CBS e Msnbc censurano la conferenza di Trump interrompendo il suo discorso nel momento in cui parla di voti illegali.
> "Siamo costretti a interrompere un discorso del Presidente degli Stati Uniti, e a correggerlo."*



I democratici...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Biden dovrebbe vincere tutti e quattro gli stati...in Georgia si andrà di sicuro al riconteggio visto che la differenza sarà di poche migliaia di voti.



In Georgia biden alla fine del conto sarà avanti di circa 4.000 voti, però la cosa clamorosa è che ieri il segretario di stato della Georgia ha affermato che nella giornata di oggi arriveranno circa 9.000 nuovi voti di militari all'estero  voti che tendenzialmente favoriranno largamente Trump, quanto largamente? 

La stessa cosa dei voti militari potrebbe essere un fattore in tutti gli altri stati, in media ogni stato ha 5/6000 voti provenienti dall'estero e dai militari, nessuno di questi è ancora stato contato


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

*Pareggio in Georgia: 49.4% sia Trump che Biden, con Trump avanti di pochissimo per i valori assoluti.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Ieri a Linea Notte su Rai 3 comizio anti-Trump praticamente, dove hanno perfino riesumato Giobbe Covatta che gli ha dato del camorrista.


----------



## Albijol (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri a Linea Notte su Rai 3 comizio anti-Trump praticamente, dove hanno perfino riesumato Giobbe Covatta che gli ha dato del camorrista.



LOL, qualcuno dica a quei sinistrati che Trump è stato il presidente più pacifista dai tempi della seconda guerra mondiale. Invece se mi metto a scrivere cosa ha combinato il premio Ignobel per la pace Obama...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pareggio in Georgia: 49.4% sia Trump che Biden, con Trump avanti di pochissimo per i valori assoluti.*


*Real Clear Politics dice che si è raggiunto il 100% degli scrutini con Trump avanti di soli 463 voti.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Real Clear Politics dice che si è raggiunto il 100% degli scrutini con Trump avanti di soli 463 voti.*


Se è veramente così, cosa si fa in questi casi? I due hanno la stessa percentuale, seppur Trump sia avanti.


----------



## Albijol (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Real Clear Politics dice che si è raggiunto il 100% degli scrutini con Trump avanti di soli 463 voti.*



La mia fonte dice che mancano ancora oltre 7000 schede


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se è veramente così, cosa si fa in questi casi? I due hanno la stessa percentuale, seppur Trump sia avanti.



Devono ancora contare i voti dei militari che generalmente sono Repubblicani


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La mia fonte dice che mancano ancora oltre 7000 schede



Fai 16.000, oggi arriveranno 9.000 voti di militari all'estero


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Curiosa la situazione in Pennsylvania, Trump dal 90% degli scrutini ora stanno a 95% per CNN (97% per Fox News) e mantiene sempre il distacco di +0,3% su Biden ma tutti i media la danno per sicura al candidato democratico. Mah...Non ci sto capendo più niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La società americana si adatta come le loro serie TV, dove oggi infilano gay, lesbiche e trans a caso senza alcun contesto narrativo.



Spezzo una piccola lancia in favore di questo aspetto, sperando di spiegarmi bene senza essere travisato: di base pure io contesto l'ostentazione continua di questi modelli LGBT che sembrano forzatissimi però cerchiamo anche di capire come funziona la società.
Perché un qualcosa venga accettato (e credo siamo tutti d'accordo che nessuna vada discriminato se gay o trans) deve diventare..."normale"..e per essere normale uno lo deve incontrare nel quotidiano, si deve iniziare di fatto a non percepirlo più e a non farci caso..

E inutile dire che oggi anche il più buonista dei buonisti se vedesse due uomini che si baciano li noterebbe, non giudicandoli eh, ma li noti come noteresti un trattore parcheggiato in centro a Milano..

Facevo questo discorso ancora anni fa quando cercavo di spiegare come si sarebbe finito di vedere con sospetto i neri: quando li avresti incontrati nella società comune..non più solo al mare che ti vendono collanine o nei parchetti a spacciare..ma quando inizi ad andare in posta e allo sportello trovi un nero, lo trovi alla cassa del supermercato o a scuola ad insegnare...a quel punto diventa una cosa a cui nessuno presta più attenzione


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Curiosa la situazione in Pennsylvania, Trump dal 90% degli scrutini ora stanno a 95% per CNN (97% per Fox News) e mantiene sempre il distacco di +0,3% su Biden ma tutti i media la danno per sicura al candidato democratico. Mah...Non ci sto capendo più niente.



Sapranno già che è pronto il pacco di schede postali di emergenza


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sapranno già che è pronto il pacco di schede postali di emergenza


Si appunto. Poi stanno facendo passare per forza che Biden sarà il presidente e, metti che Trump vince in Pennsylvania, sarebbe un mezzo shock e dovrebbero rimangiarsi la parola.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2020)

È arrivato il sorpasso di biden in Georgia. Mancano circa 6000 schede interne da contare, di cui almeno 4500 andranno a Biden.
In giornata (pomeriggio/sera da noi) inizierà lo scrutinio dei 9000 voti dei militari, Trump dovrebbe prevalere in queste con grande margine, ma bisogna vedere se sarà sufficiente


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È arrivato il sorpasso di biden in Georgia. Mancano circa 6000 schede interne da contare, di cui almeno 4500 andranno a Biden.
> In giornata (pomeriggio/sera da noi) inizierà lo scrutinio dei 9000 voti dei militari, Trump dovrebbe prevalere in queste con grande margine, ma bisogna vedere se sarà sufficiente


La Georgia ha 16 grandi elettori, quindi Biden adesso sarebbe a 269, quando ne servirebbero 270. Che sfortuna questo Biden, doveva diventare presidente ormai da due giorni  . Colpa sicuramente di Trump che vede brogli ovunque  .


----------



## mark (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Georgia ha 16 grandi elettori, quindi Biden adesso sarebbe a 269, quando ne servirebbero 270. Che sfortuna questo Biden, doveva diventare presidente ormai da due giorni  . Colpa sicuramente di Trump che vede brogli ovunque  .



Il Nevada con 6 grandi elettori dovrebbe andare a Biden, che in questo modo vincerebbe.

Ps. ora è a 264 Biden, i 16 della Georgia bastano e avanzano.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Il Nevada con 6 grandi elettori dovrebbe andare a Biden, che in questo modo vincerebbe.


Nevada manca ancora molto, perciò non possono annunciarlo oggi. Parlavo del fatto che si potesse annunciare già vincitore.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Ieri, inoltre, a Rai 3 hanno detto anche il GOP è imbarazzato per quello che sta facendo Trump. Infatti, il figlio Eric Trump ha twittato "Where are the republicans?". Trump lasciato solo praticamente. Come dicevo ieri, sono tutti uguali tutti i partiti e Trump è l'unico che si distingue.


----------



## joker07 (6 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spezzo una piccola lancia in favore di questo aspetto, sperando di spiegarmi bene senza essere travisato: di base pure io contesto l'ostentazione continua di questi modelli LGBT che sembrano forzatissimi però cerchiamo anche di capire come funziona la società.
> Perché un qualcosa venga accettato (e credo siamo tutti d'accordo che nessuna vada discriminato se gay o trans) deve diventare..."normale"..e per essere normale uno lo deve incontrare nel quotidiano, si deve iniziare di fatto a non percepirlo più e a non farci caso..
> 
> E inutile dire che oggi anche il più buonista dei buonisti se vedesse due uomini che si baciano li noterebbe, non giudicandoli eh, ma li noti come noteresti un trattore parcheggiato in centro a Milano..
> ...



Invece secondo me è proprio sbagliato considerare normale chi è gay e soprattutto trans... di fatto sono deviazioni rispetto alla normalità (ed è la natura a dirlo).
Non mi scandalizzo se c'è chi vuole avere questi comportamenti ma considerarli normali fa sorridere.
È questa voglia di considerarci tutti uguali che crea i maggiori danni alla nostra società e ci rende deboli rispetto al nuovo che avanza (neri e cinesi).


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Il Nevada con 6 grandi elettori dovrebbe andare a Biden, che in questo modo vincerebbe.
> 
> Ps. ora è a 264 Biden, i 16 della Georgia bastano e avanzano.


No è a 253 ufficialmente (Fox ne ha contato qualcuno in più).


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se è veramente così, cosa si fa in questi casi? I due hanno la stessa percentuale, seppur Trump sia avanti.



basta leggere il 2o numero dopo la virgola, o il 3o...


----------



## Didaco (6 Novembre 2020)

Nel frattempo sembra che Biden sia passato in testa per poco più di 900 voti in Georgia.


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> ABC, CBS e Msnbc censurano la conferenza di Trump interrompendo il suo discorso nel momento in cui parla di voti illegali.
> "Siamo costretti a interrompere un discorso del Presidente degli Stati Uniti, e a correggerlo."*



Ma solo io trovo una cosa simile inaccetabili?
Manco in Africa fanno certe cose...
E lo dico senza volere Trump presidente (come non vorrei neanche Biden... E non sono né pro dem ne rep).
Se questa e la più grande democrazia del mondo siamo messi malissimo.


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma solo io trovo una cosa simile inaccetabili?
> Manco in Africa fanno certe cose...
> E lo dico senza volere Trump presidente (come non vorrei neanche Biden... E non sono né pro dem ne rep).
> Se questa e la più grande democrazia del mondo siamo messi malissimo.



lo ho già detto e ripetuto più volte in questo tread... Non c'è più libertà di espressione in America... se non sei politically correct e non ti allinei con l'agenda e i valori che ti impongono i Media e i Social media vieni censurato, bannato, cancellato o oscurato... LAND OF THE FREE STO BIP,

TRUMP stava già lavorando per togliere poteri a Google visto che monopolizza il web... ecco perchè le big tech si sono unite con i media per farlo fuori.

E.s. E' come se Mentana ad un certo punto oscurasse Conte... ci sarebbe il delirio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me è proprio sbagliato considerare normale chi è gay e soprattutto trans... di fatto sono deviazioni rispetto alla normalità (ed è la natura a dirlo).
> Non mi scandalizzo se c'è chi vuole avere questi comportamenti ma considerarli normali fa sorridere.
> È questa voglia di considerarci tutti uguali che crea i maggiori danni alla nostra società e ci rende deboli rispetto al nuovo che avanza (neri e cinesi).



Non hai capito il mio discorso


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lo ho già detto e ripetuto più volte in questo tread... Non c'è più libertà di espressione in America... se non sei politically correct e non ti allinei con l'agenda e i valori che ti impongono i Media e i Social media vieni censurato, bannato, cancellato o oscurato... LAND OF THE FREE STO BIP,
> 
> TRUMP stava già lavorando per togliere poteri a Google visto che monopolizza il web... ecco perchè le big tech si sono unite con i media per farlo fuori.
> 
> E.s. E' come se Mentana ad un certo punto oscurasse Conte... ci sarebbe il delirio..



Hai 1000 volte ragione.
Non e accettabile.
Poi magari Trump sta sbagliando, sta mentendo sapendo di mentire o sta provando a spiegare che "certe cose non tornano".
Però impedirli di dire queste cose e una roba da corea del nord...
Sarei stato curioso di sapere se l'avessero fatto contro Biden... Sicuro come la morte che avrebbero parlato di REGIME, dittatura, fascisti, razzisti, xenofobi e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Io vorrei che facessero le cose in modo giusto.
Poi che vinca il meno peggio.


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai 1000 volte ragione.
> Non e accettabile.
> Poi magari Trump sta sbagliando, sta mentendo sapendo di mentire o sta provando a spiegare che "certe cose non tornano".
> Però impedirli di dire queste cose e una roba da corea del nord...
> ...



Censurare in diretta il presidente degli stati uniti tradizionalmente considerato la personalità politica più potente del mondo, è un delirio di onnipotenza da parte dei media....Può anche non piacerti il personaggio ma lo devi far parlare...e poi dopo puoi criticarlo se ti fa piacere.. e sia mai Trump riesce a dimostrare i brogli cadranno moltissime teste..io spero che accada una specie di Watergate 2 a livello nazionale..


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Biden candidato più votato della storia, tra gaffe e comizi semi vuoti (con Obama e la Harris che in alcuni stati cercavano di raccattare qualche spettatore) e senza il voto di massa dei neri a differenza di Obama che prese molto meno, mentre Trump possibile unico presidente sconfitto prima del secondo mandato ad aver aumentato i voti di quattro anni prima. Ma vabbè, è tutto un complotto e Biden è il candidato più amato nella storia dagli statunitensi.


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Biden candidato più votato della storia, tra gaffe e comizi semi vuoti (con Obama e la Harris che in alcuni stati cercavano di raccattare qualche spettatore) e senza il voto di massa dei neri a differenza di Obama che prese molto meno, mentre Trump possibile unico presidente sconfitto prima del secondo mandato ad aver aumentato i voti di quattro anni prima. Ma vabbè, è tutto un complotto e Biden è il candidato più amato nella storia dagli statunitensi.



bisogna aggiungere Kamala Harris,flop imbarazzante durante le primarie quando non riusciva a convincere né elettori né finanziatori.
comizi di vuota retorica e la figuraccia fatta durante l'interrogazione al Senato del giudice Barrett è talmente enorme da essere stata criticata dai colleghi di partito persino.
una mediocre assoluta,messa lì perchè una delle candidate alle primarie stesse ha detto che servisse una donna nera in questo momento per avere i voti di black lives matter


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Novembre 2020)

Hanno fatto fuori a Trump.
Se non vedi questi sei ceco


----------



## joker07 (6 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito il mio discorso



Ho capito perfettamente invece.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Censurare in diretta il presidente degli stati uniti tradizionalmente considerato la personalità politica più potente del mondo, è un delirio di onnipotenza da parte dei media....Può anche non piacerti il personaggio ma lo devi far parlare...e poi dopo puoi criticarlo se ti fa piacere.. e sia mai Trump riesce a dimostrare i brogli cadranno moltissime teste..io spero che accada una specie di Watergate 2 a livello nazionale..



Poi magari mandano tranquillamente in onda la conferenza annuale che fa un Xi Jinping in cui il 99% di quello che dice sono bugie da dittatore..ma li va bene..
Comunque Trump ha dei modi da cavernicolo, nel 2020 uno così sembra davvero fuori dal mondo..io sono per l'uomo UOMO ma lui è un buffone e soprattutto un vero uomo sa anche perdere, lui accamperebbe scuse pure se avesse perso 60 a 40


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Ho capito perfettamente invece.



Se avessi capito non avresti risposto in quel modo, credimi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2020)

Che goduria incommensurabile vedere quella bestia dai capelli gialli agitarsi ed inventare panzane ad ogni pié sospinto.
Il problema é che é una bestia che non sa perdere, disposto a bruciare il proprio paese pur di non ammettere la sonora sconfitta.

Chi sottolinea i problemi di Biden non fa che sottolineare che questo lo batteva anche Paperino, come candidato tanto pessimo, pericoloso e negativo é stato come presidente. 

Addirittura in Arizona ed in Georgia (!!!) gli hanno sbattuto la porta in faccia!

Ma come devono scriverglielo che si deve levare velocemente dalle scatole? 

Ahhhhhhhh! In questo periodo tremendo ... almeno una notizia che risolleva l’animo.....


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi magari mandano tranquillamente in onda la conferenza annuale che fa un Xi Jinping in cui il 99% di quello che dice sono bugie da dittatore..ma li va bene..
> Comunque Trump ha dei modi da cavernicolo, nel 2020 uno così sembra davvero fuori dal mondo..io sono per l'uomo UOMO ma lui è un buffone e soprattutto un vero uomo sa anche perdere, lui accamperebbe scuse pure se avesse perso 60 a 40



Ovvio. Danno ampio spazio e risalto a chi li ha appestati ma censurano il presidente in carica


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

*Biden ha rimontato in Pennsylvania: 49.4% a 49.3%.*


----------



## Andris (6 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che goduria incommensurabile vedere quella bestia dai capelli gialli agitarsi ed inventare panzane ad ogni pié sospinto.
> Il problema é che é una bestia che non sa perdere, disposto a bruciare il proprio paese pur di non ammettere la sonora sconfitta.
> 
> Chi sottolinea i problemi di Biden non fa che sottolineare che questo lo batteva anche Paperino, come candidato tanto pessimo, pericoloso e negativo é stato come presidente.
> ...



mi sembra che l'America sia spaccata a metà,da martedì forse si capirà nel week-end altro che sonora sconfitta è arrivata l'elezione più contesa in vent'anni.
quelli che l'hanno votato lo hanno rivotato e pure altri,per cui più di bocciatura parlerei di prima votazione nella vita di ameni soggetti chiamati alle armi dai democratici e solo con questi potrebbe farcela Biden


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sembra che l'America sia spaccata a metà,da martedì forse si capirà nel week-end altro che sonora sconfitta è arrivata l'elezione più contesa in vent'anni.
> quelli che l'hanno votato lo hanno rivotato e pure altri,per cui più di bocciatura parlerei di prima votazione nella vita di ameni soggetti chiamati alle armi dai democratici


Primo presidente sconfitto più votato della precedente elezione. Non parlerei proprio di bocciatura...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2020)

Pennsylvania ufficialmente assegnata a Biden, che è quindi eletto ufficialmente.

Trump in tutti gli ultimi stati che mancano, prenderà comunque il 49% dei voti sia che vinca o che perda, incredibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Danno ampio spazio e risalto a chi li ha appestati ma censurano il presidente in carica



Diritto di informazione dicono...

ah, da notare che il diritto di parola è protetto dal primo emendamento della costituzione americana, ma oggi di fatto viene oscurato in questo modo...scandaloso, a prescindere dalle fesserie che può dire Trump ha il diritto di dirle


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sembra che l'America sia spaccata a metà,da martedì forse si capirà nel week-end altro che sonora sconfitta è arrivata l'elezione più contesa in vent'anni.
> quelli che l'hanno votato lo hanno rivotato e pure altri,per cui più di bocciatura parlerei di prima votazione nella vita di ameni soggetti chiamati alle armi dai democratici e solo con questi potrebbe farcela Biden



Per perdere da presidente uscente devi aver mandato una Delta force a farsi intrappolare e imprigionare con figura mondiale a Teheran, devi essere un inetto come Bush Jr ed avere contro un gigante come Obama, oppure basta essere un inetto e basta come Trump, che perderebbe anche con Paperino.

La presidenza, la storia delle elezioni ai tempi dei media, da tantissimi punti di vantaggio alle elezioni, questo é riuscito a prendere 4 milioni di voti meno dell’avversario, a perdere stati che democratici non lo erano quasi mai stati a convincere la gente a votare con un nuovo record di voti un candidato pur non scintillante come Biden.

In un paese storicamente in fase “repubblicana” è riuscito nell’incredibile impresa di essere spedito a casa.

É la pietra tombale sul trumpismo e quasi sicuramente sul sovranismo che spero lo segua velocemente ovunque.
L’America é stata sempre spaccata, nessuno ha mai vinto con 15 milioni di voti di vantaggio. Ma perdere dal punto di vantaggio in cui era .... c’é voluta tutta la sua inettitudine e ha poco da lamentarsi.


----------



## vota DC (6 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pennsylvania ufficialmente assegnata a Biden, che è quindi eletto ufficialmente.
> 
> Trump in tutti gli ultimi stati che mancano, prenderà comunque il 49% dei voti sia che vinca o che perda, incredibile



Chissà se sono così senza vergogna da fare il rimontone pure in Alaska con Biden adesso al 30 e Trump il doppio .... è da troppo che non aggiornano lì.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sembra che l'America sia spaccata a metà,da martedì forse si capirà nel week-end altro che sonora sconfitta è arrivata l'elezione più contesa in vent'anni.
> quelli che l'hanno votato lo hanno rivotato e pure altri,per cui più di bocciatura parlerei di prima votazione nella vita di ameni soggetti chiamati alle armi dai democratici e solo con questi potrebbe farcela Biden



Non mi stupirei se rispetto a 4 anni fa molti giovani nuovi elettori abbiano votato in massa contro Trump, del resto la primo voto uno non considera certo aspetti economici ma fa molta presa se lady gaga o leonardo di caprio o Beyoncé ti dicono che Trump è il diavolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per perdere da presidente uscente devi aver mandato una Delta force a farsi intrappolare e imprigionare con figura mondiale a Teheran, devi essere un inetto come Bush Jr ed avere contro un gigante come Obama, oppure basta essere un inetto e basta come Trump, che perderebbe anche con Paperino.
> 
> La presidenza, la storia delle elezioni ai tempi dei media, da tantissimi punti di vantaggio alle elezioni, questo é riuscito a prendere 4 milioni di voti meno dell’avversario, a perdere stati che democratici non lo erano quasi mai stati a convincere la gente a votare con un nuovo record di voti un candidato pur non scintillante come Biden.
> 
> ...



Non ignorare che si tratta di un presidente che per 4 anni è stato criticato in ogni dove e in ogni istante da tutti i mass media, da tutto lo star system e in continua lotta con FB e Twitter...
Diciamo che nell'elettorato giovane uno così di certo viene percepito come "nemico"


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2020)

Ma come fate a trovare dentro di voi, il minimo rispetto per un essere umano come Trump?

Dimenticate un attimo Biden, ma come fate???

Io non capisco da che parte stiamo andando in generale.
Sono davvero preoccupato.

Non ho dubbi il 99% di voi siano persone ottime, ma cosa fa scattare nel cervello il rispetto x un tale del genere, questo mi incuriosisce.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ignorare che si tratta di un presidente che per 4 anni è stato criticato in ogni dove e in ogni istante da tutti i mass media, da tutto lo star system e in continua lotta con FB e Twitter...
> Diciamo che nell'elettorato giovane uno così di certo viene percepito come "nemico"


E proprio per questo che il voto via posta, di per se è falso è un NON voto. Perchè, in pratica, sfavorisce l'astensione (il che può essere un bene), ma farebbe votare anche chi è del tutto disinteressato alla politica ma vota perchè Trump è "brutto e cattivo".


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che goduria incommensurabile vedere quella bestia dai capelli gialli agitarsi ed inventare panzane ad ogni pié sospinto.
> Il problema é che é una bestia che non sa perdere, disposto a bruciare il proprio paese pur di non ammettere la sonora sconfitta.
> 
> Chi sottolinea i problemi di Biden non fa che sottolineare che questo lo batteva anche Paperino, come candidato tanto pessimo, pericoloso e negativo é stato come presidente.
> ...



provocazione che non attacca questa, perchè la realtà è diversa e la vedono tutti.
il fatto è che questo asino con la parrucca con tutti contro da 4 anni non ha perso contro l'intero sistema.

e questo la dice lunghissima su quanto la gente sia stufa del sistema, del buonismo e della globalizzazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a trovare dentro di voi, il minimo rispetto per un essere umano come Trump?
> 
> Dimenticate un attimo Biden, ma come fate???
> 
> ...



io non lo rispetto perchè è un buffone ma come ho scritto sopra è amato perchè difende il proprio paese dagli invasori. semplicemente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

Menomale che finalmente è finita questa farsa. Neanche a Kabul ci sono elezioni del genere.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pennsylvania ufficialmente assegnata a Biden, che è quindi eletto ufficialmente.
> 
> Trump in tutti gli ultimi stati che mancano, prenderà comunque il 49% dei voti sia che vinca o che perda, incredibile


Distacchi di 0,000000000001 % 
Almeno facessero le cose più credibili, ma gli americani credono sempre di essere a Hollywood...


----------



## vota DC (6 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per perdere da presidente uscente devi aver mandato una Delta force a farsi intrappolare e imprigionare con figura mondiale a Teheran, devi essere un inetto come Bush Jr ed avere contro un gigante come Obama, oppure basta essere un inetto e basta come Trump, che perderebbe anche con Paperino.
> 
> La presidenza, la storia delle elezioni ai tempi dei media, da tantissimi punti di vantaggio alle elezioni, questo é riuscito a prendere 4 milioni di voti meno dell’avversario, a perdere stati che democratici non lo erano quasi mai stati a convincere la gente a votare con un nuovo record di voti un candidato pur non scintillante come Biden.
> 
> ...



Numeri alla mano Trump ha aumentato i voti repubblicani.
Taft eletto nel 1908 con 7 ne ha presi 3 nel 1912, Bush senior eletto con 48 nel 1988 ne ha presi 39. 
Carter 40 nel 1976 ma 35 nel 1980.

Trump non ha deluso nessuno: confermato dai vecchi elettori più qualche elettore nuovo. Al massimo ha creato dal nulla elettori contrari. Pure in Arizona con mezzo partito che si è staccato per sostenere Biden ha incrementato di qualche centinaio di migliaia di voti. Allora sarebbe da correggere la vulgata di Biden poco trascinante detta dalla stampa stessa a inizio spoglio perché ha tirato fuori numeri da fare impallidire Obama.
Obama 68 milioni nel 2008 e 65 milioni nel 2012....3 milioni di sono stufati di lui.


E Bush junior era inetto ma fu riconfermato perché Hillary Clinton e Biden decisero di schierarsi con lui distruggendo il movimento pacifista all'interno del proprio partito. 
Questo per far capire che all'indomani dell'insediamento Biden e Harris hanno pronto l'ordine 66 per sterminare l'ala sinistra del partito....pugnala i compagni quando perde ed è suo interesse collaborare per cavarsela, figuriamoci che fa quando è in posizione di forza.


----------



## mabadi (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E proprio per questo che il voto via posta, di per se è falso è un NON voto. Perchè, in pratica, sfavorisce l'astensione (il che può essere un bene), ma farebbe votare anche chi è del tutto disinteressato alla politica ma vota perchè Trump è "brutto e cattivo".



Ma come si ha la certezza che il voto venga dall'elettore e che non sia stato critto da un altro soggetto? viene almeno consegnato personalmente al pubblico ufficiale o semplicemente spedito nella cassetta postale? Passi che se mi vendo il voto prima di consegnarlo il soggetto a cui l'ho venduto viene a verificare come io ho compilato la scheda ma che addirittura possa spedirlo direttamente questo soggetto.... Spero di no


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma come si ha la certezza che il voto venga dall'elettore e che non sia stato spirito da un altro soggetto? viene almeno consegnato personalmente al pubblico ufficiale o semplicemente spedito nella cassetta postale? Passi che se mi vendo il voto prima di consegnarlo il soggetto a cui l'ho venduto viene a verificare come io ho compilato la scheda ma che addirittura possa spedirlo direttamente questo soggetto.... Spero di no


Non lo so tecnicamente come funziona, ma se questo metodo di voto fosse stato utilizzato 4 anni fa come è stato usato in questa elezione, avrebbe vinto la Clinton come oggi ha vinto Biden. E penso non si possa negare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non lo so tecnicamente come funziona, ma se questo metodo di voto fosse stato utilizzato 4 anni fa come è stato usato in questa elezione, avrebbe vinto la Clinton come oggi ha vinto Biden. E penso non si possa negare.



Noi impareremo a conoscerlo bene nel 2023.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Giudice Barrett salvaci tu! Confidiamo tutti in te!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

*Il neo vincitore Biden abbandona i toni pacati, usando lo stesso tono minaccioso di Trump:

"Vitoria non riconosciuta? Intrusi occupano la Casa Bianca. Il governo americano è perfettamente capace di scortare gli intrusi fuori dalla Casa Bianca".

La costituzione americana non prevede l'obbligo di concessione della vittoria.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ignorare che si tratta di un presidente che per 4 anni è stato criticato in ogni dove e in ogni istante da tutti i mass media, da tutto lo star system e in continua lotta con FB e Twitter...
> Diciamo che nell'elettorato giovane uno così di certo viene percepito come "nemico"



Hai visto il sondaggio relativo all’etá media sul forum?
Ti sembra che qui sia visto come un nemico?

Comunque é un discorso lungo, complicato, bisognerebbe parlare del meccanismo del consenso che accorpa chi é contro in un unico calderone: i NoVax, come gli anti-abortisti, gli anti globalizzazione, i suprematisti bianchi, i cattolici fondamentalisti, i razzisti, i poveracci senza speranza, quelli contro gli LGBT+ i ricchi sfondati, le lobby varie.....

Meccanismo perverso che fa si che un poverazzo che vede il suo lavoro sparire per andare in Pakistan diventare alleato di un suprematista bianco o di un anti-aborto. Stesso meccanismo che fa si che un esponente del movimento LGBT sia avversario di un operaio che vede il suo lavoro sparire all’estero.

Trump é un collettore di oppressi, derelitti, frustrati, pazzi e privilegiati ed in quanto tale diluisce le comprensibili istanze di molti suoi sostenitori con quelle deliranti di altri. Tanta gente lo vota perché non ha altro a cui aggrapparsi ma non si puó costruire una societá “civile” su queste basi, perché hai troppe istanze “secondarie” da soddisfare (é stato il problema del M5S in Italia).

Che la soluzione sia un sistema di rappresentanza che dia il giusto spazio rappresentativo a tutte le istanze, senza mischiarle in un unico calderone, o in un sistema diverso, non lo so. So solo che Trump era un degno rappresentante di questo insensato, folle crogiolo di sofferenze e che non puó essere il riferimento della “guida del mondo libero”. (A mio parere).


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il neo vincitore Biden abbandona i toni pacati, usando lo stesso tono minaccioso di Trump:
> 
> "Vitoria non riconosciuta? Intrusi occupano la Casa Bianca. Il governo americano è perfettamente capace di scortare gli intrusi fuori dalla Casa Bianca".
> 
> La costituzione americana non prevede l'obbligo di concessione della vittoria.*


Clinton, Harris e compagnia hanno deciso di cambiare sceneggiatura del copione. Mi fa quasi pena sto Biden. Lo spenneranno per bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clinton, Harris e compagnia hanno deciso di cambiare sceneggiatura del copione. Mi fa quasi pena sto Biden. Lo spenneranno per bene.



Sì, ho scritto Biden ma hai fatto bene a puntualizzare, la dichiarazione arriva dall'entourage.


----------



## mabadi (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Noi impareremo a conoscerlo bene nel 2023.



Così potranno essere certi che i 50 euro a voto saranno stati spesi bene ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Numeri alla mano Trump ha aumentato i voti repubblicani.
> Taft eletto nel 1908 con 7 ne ha presi 3 nel 1912, Bush senior eletto con 48 nel 1988 ne ha presi 39.
> Carter 40 nel 1976 ma 35 nel 1980.
> 
> ...



L'ordine 66 è bello. (star wars)


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

Profondissime analisi su coloro che hanno votato Trump, a quanto leggo. Originalissime, soprattutto. E non scopiazzate maldestramente dai media di regime.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

*Prosegue il testa a testa in Georgia: 49.4% a 49.4%.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2020)

È probabile che Trump riuscirà a vincere in Arizona. Sono arrivati 60.000 voti nuovi, e Trump ha ridotto il margine da 49.000 a 43.000.
Ne mancano ancora 250.000, e sono tendenzialmente pro Trump perché in Arizona i voti postali sono già stati contati.

In Georgia mancano i 9000 voti militari. Impossibile fare previsioni. In ogni caso ci sarà il riconteggio

Se Trump riuscisse a tenere Arizona e Georgia, potrebbe concentrarsi su una battaglia legale più focalizzata su un singolo stato chiave, come la Pennsylvania, o il Wisconsin.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Profondissime analisi su coloro che hanno votato Trump, a quanto leggo. Originalissime, soprattutto. E non scopiazzate maldestramente dai media di regime.



Il giudizio universale è già sceso sulla terra, è già stato deciso da comuni mortali chi va in paradiso o al'inferno.
Pensavo che solo Ibra potesse


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Comunque, ho letto delle dichiarazioni di Trump rilasciate a settembre e ha detto chiaramente che in caso di sconfitta, andrà alla Corte Suprema e chiederà l'abolizione di tutti i voti postali. È chiaro che la cosa è remota, ma se succede i voti postali diventerebbero una benedizione perchè farebbe cappotto.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È probabile che Trump riuscirà a vincere in Arizona. Sono arrivati 60.000 voti nuovi, e Trump ha ridotto il margine da 49.000 a 43.000.
> Ne mancano ancora 250.000, e sono tendenzialmente pro Trump perché in Arizona i voti postali sono già stati contati.
> 
> In Georgia mancano i 9000 voti militari. Impossibile fare previsioni. In ogni caso ci sarà il riconteggio
> ...


Noooooo nemmeno stasera Biden verrà eletto. Colpa del mostro Traaaaaaamp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per perdere da presidente uscente devi aver mandato una Delta force a farsi intrappolare e imprigionare con figura mondiale a Teheran, devi essere un inetto come Bush Jr ed avere contro un gigante come Obama, oppure basta essere un inetto e basta come Trump, che perderebbe anche con Paperino.
> 
> La presidenza, la storia delle elezioni ai tempi dei media, da tantissimi punti di vantaggio alle elezioni, questo é riuscito a prendere 4 milioni di voti meno dell’avversario, a perdere stati che democratici non lo erano quasi mai stati a convincere la gente a votare con un nuovo record di voti un candidato pur non scintillante come Biden.
> 
> ...



Ricomincio dicendo che già nel mio paese non riesco ad essere sicuro di chi sia il meno peggio.
Non solo come uomo (donna) politico ma addirittura anche come partito.
Ogni volta mi leggo i programmi e cerco di vedere chi è stato di parola e chi non lo e stato.
E sto parlando del Belgio.
Di sicuro io non conosco NULLA della realta americana.
Qui si parla come se fossimo tutti grandissimi intenditori ma alla fine sappiamo pochissimo.
Anzi molte volte sappiamo solo quello che ci vogliono fare vedere o credere.

Dopo questa premessa devo comunque dire che la tua analisi e molto parziale.
Certamente hai detto cose giustissime. Però lasciando di parte almeno 50% della realta.
Tu lo hai mai visto un accanimento tale dai media contro il presidente?
E quando parlo di media parlo pure per forza delle star che ad ogni riconoscimento per il loro LAVORO iniziavano le solite sviolinate pro dem e soprattutto contro Trump.
Quello che è successo con i BLM e pure quello incredibile.
Morti in città e in stati in mano ai dem ma alla fine era sempre colpa di Trump quando c'erano numeri uguali pure sotto Obama.

Non vedi la strumentalizzazione che e stata fatta contro Trump?

Che poi alla fine numeri alla mano vorrei sapere in cosa ha fallito (ma sia chiaro che voglio un qualcosa di oggettivo... E realizzabile... Troppo comodo sparare su certi argomenti che pure i dem non sono mai riusciti a migliorare).
Ripeto che sulla politica nazionale so veramente poco quindi e facilissimo che tu riesca a citarmi una decina di punti senza nemmeno riflettere.
Invece sul lato internazionale dico un eresia se dico che ha fatto meno problemi dei dem?
Alla fine a parte sul riscaldamento globale dove devo dire che PER ME e stato imbarazzante... Non so cos'altro si potrebbe trovare.

Sul coronavirus avrebbe forse potuto fare meglio... Ma se poi guardo in giro , non vedo partiti o uomini che sono riusciti a fare meglio.

Parla come un minorato mentale. Certamente.
Ma alla fine prova a fare quello che c'è di meglio per il suo popolo. E non e poco se si analizza quello che dicono o fanno certi politici.

Ripeto ancora una volta : a me frega zero di quello che succede li (anche se alla fine ci saranno conseguenze per il mondo intero).
E ci sta alla grande di votare per i dem se la si pensa come loro.
Ma il fatto di descrivere Trump come l'Adolf Hitler del 2020 non e assolutamente accettabile.
Anzi. Così si spinge solo più elettori verso gli estr perché l'elletore si sente manipolato.

Vado a leggermi quello che promettevano nella campagna elettorale. Speriamo che Biden sia un buon presidente per gli americani e per il resto del mondo.
Come diceva un altro utente, sono contento del fatto che almeno le star ci risparmieranno 4 anni di lamenti ad ogni trasmissione.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

In ogni caso e penso concordino tutti, il vero sconfitto di queste elezioni è la democrazia americana, da sempre elogiata perchè la migliore e sono giorni che non riesce ad annunciare il presidente. Voti che arrivano in ritardo, molti che sbucano all'improvviso tra cui anche di defunti. Io fossi in Trump, andrei in Corte Suprema in ogni caso per abolire definitivamente i voti postali e dare una dura lezione a chi tifa a favore di questo scempio. Tanto in ogni caso, stiamo parlando di un'elezione farsa, con o senza Corte Suprema.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2020)

Dai, vincerà 'sto Osama-Bi(de)n-Laden ormai.

Se non vince, anno stati Salveenee, Melona e fasciorunners.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

*Stasera Biden parlerà alla nazione. Fonte: CNN .*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

*Joe Biden allunga in Pennsylvania: 49.5% a 49.3%.*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera Biden parlerà alla nazione. Fonte: CNN .*



Annuncio della vittoria?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

*Repubblica: Il servizio postale ha trovato centinaia di schede nelle strutture della Pennsylvania e della Carolina del Nord giovedì, dopo il giorno delle elezioni, secondo i dati depositati presso la corte federale. Le regole elettorali in entrambi gli Stati consentono il conteggio delle schede elettorali ricevute dopo il giorno delle elezioni. *


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Il servizio postale ha trovato centinaia di schede nelle strutture della Pennsylvania e della Carolina del Nord giovedì, dopo il giorno delle elezioni, secondo i dati depositati presso la corte federale. Le regole elettorali in entrambi gli Stati consentono il conteggio delle schede elettorali ricevute dopo il giorno delle elezioni. *



Ahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahah

Chissà che fabbriche hanno tirato su. Mamma mia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

*Repubblica: Questa sera Kamala Harris potrebbe parlare prima di Biden e del suo discorso programmato.*


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahah
> 
> Chissà che fabbriche hanno tirato su. Mamma mia.



Come scrissi giorni fa hanno pensato a tutto. Ci saranno tir carichi di schede farlocche da scaricare dove ce n'è bisogno. Appena uno stato è in bilico ecco apparire le "schede magiche" in cui Biden prende il 99,9999999999999%. 


Tutto molto credibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Questa sera Kamala Harris potrebbe parlare prima di Biden e del suo discorso programmato.*



Ahahah, la presidente donna e nera lo ha già segato.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Questa sera Kamala Harris potrebbe parlare prima di Biden e del suo discorso programmato.*




Se c'erano dubbi su chi sarà il presidente...


Probabilmente temono che Biden annunci di aver sconfitto Eisenhower


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2020)

Servers di Twitter già in ebollizione, pronti a vomitare miliardi di post.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

La mia interpretazione è la seguente. Tutti e due i candidati hanno organizzato una mobilitazione, Trump ai suoi elettori repubblicani ma ripudiando il voto per posta, mentre Biden ed i democratici che gli stanno dietro hanno puntato tutto sui voti per posta per fare il botto (e forse fare il gioco di Trump involontariamente), in particolare negli stati chiave, senza insistere molto sugli stati tipo Texas e Florida regalando vittoria facile a Trump.

Perchè Trump non ha fatto altrettanto, come i democratici? Perchè ha lasciato che i soli democratici votassero per posta? Semplice, lui vuole puntare questa cosa per fare cappotto in Corte Suprema per far sì che quei voti vengano annullati e secondo me si è già accordato con la neonominata giudice Coney Barrett per questo fatto. Non sottovalutate Trump. Per me, se veramente va via dalla Casa Bianca, si ammazza. Non accetterebbe mai di uscire, lui sa quello che fa. Ci lascerà senza dubbio a bocca aperta ancora una volta...


----------



## Albijol (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La mia interpretazione è la seguente. Tutti e due i candidati hanno organizzato una mobilitazione, Trump ai suoi elettori repubblicani ma ripudiando il voto per posta, mentre Biden ed i democratici che gli stanno dietro hanno puntato tutto sui voti per posta per fare il botto (e forse fare il gioco di Trump involontariamente), in particolare negli stati chiave, senza insistere molto sugli stati tipo Texas e Florida regalando vittoria facile a Trump.
> 
> Perchè Trump non ha fatto altrettanto, come i democratici? Perchè ha lasciato che i soli democratici votassero per posta? Semplice, lui vuole puntare questa cosa per fare cappotto in Corte Suprema per far sì che quei voti vengano annullati e secondo me si è già accordato con la neonominata giudice Coney Barrett per questo fatto. Non sottovalutate Trump. Per me, se veramente va via dalla Casa Bianca, si ammazza. Non accetterebbe mai di uscire, lui sa quello che fa.



Il problema è secondo quale base i voti per posta non varrebbero?


----------



## Albijol (6 Novembre 2020)

Cmq assurdo che in un Paese come gli Stati Uniti ancora dopo 3 giorni non si sappia il vincitore. Roba da Bangladesh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La mia interpretazione è la seguente. Tutti e due i candidati hanno organizzato una mobilitazione, Trump ai suoi elettori repubblicani ma ripudiando il voto per posta, mentre Biden ed i democratici che gli stanno dietro hanno puntato tutto sui voti per posta per fare il botto (e forse fare il gioco di Trump involontariamente), in particolare negli stati chiave, senza insistere molto sugli stati tipo Texas e Florida regalando vittoria facile a Trump.
> 
> Perchè Trump non ha fatto altrettanto, come i democratici? Perchè ha lasciato che i soli democratici votassero per posta? Semplice, lui vuole puntare questa cosa per fare cappotto in Corte Suprema per far sì che quei voti vengano annullati e secondo me si è già accordato con la neonominata giudice Coney Barrett per questo fatto. Non sottovalutate Trump. Per me, se veramente va via dalla Casa Bianca, si ammazza. Non accetterebbe mai di uscire, lui sa quello che fa.



Se va via dalla Casa Bianca sicuramente lo chiuderanno in galera a Guantanamo, come tentano di fare con Salvini.

Solo che le accuse di sequestro di persona su Salvini sono da circensi, su Trump immagino che scavando scavando qualcosa di molto sporco lo trovano sul serio... possiamo concordare tutti che non è proprio uno stinco di santo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il problema è secondo quale base i voti per posta non varrebbero?


Troveranno delle motivazioni valide, tipo sui tempi di consegna e di conteggio, oltre al fatto che ogni tanto ne sbucavano di nuovi e, perciò, mettendo insieme tutte queste cose si potrebbero annullare tutti i voti per posta o solo una parte. A Gore (democratico), i giudici repubblicani della Corte Suprema, annullarono un riconteggio già iniziato senza una valida motivazione legale dando la vittoria a Bush. Ormai è tutta una farsa, quindi non sorprendiamoci più di nulla. Trump conosce i suoi polli, in ogni caso. Parlava già di settembre di annullamento di voti postali in Corte Suprema in caso di sconfitta. È un piano studiato da tempo ed affidato agli altri giudici repubblicani e alla Coney Barrett, nominata guardacaso proprio prima delle elezioni .


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se va via dalla Casa Bianca sicuramente lo chiuderanno in galera a Guantanamo, come tentano di fare con Salvini.
> 
> Solo che le accuse di sequestro di persona su Salvini sono da circensi, su Trump immagino che scavando scavando qualcosa di molto sporco lo trovano sul serio... possiamo concordare tutti che non è proprio uno stinco di santo


No, esiste il perdono presidenziale che fa il vicepresidente. Può affidarsi a quello prima di uscire dalla Casa Bianca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, esiste il perdono presidenziale che fa il vicepresidente. Può affidarsi a quello prima di uscire dalla Casa Bianca.



Ah ok. Allora finisce che gli banneranno solo l'account Twitter come già hanno anticipato.

Essere bannati da Twitter lo vedo come un onore e una medaglia


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah ok. Allora finisce che gli banneranno solo l'account Twitter come già hanno anticipato.
> 
> Essere bannati da Twitter lo vedo come un onore e una medaglia


Penso che per loro l'obiettivo di tutti, anche del GOP in questo momento (poi se Trump ha miracolosamente la meglio tornano tutti da lui), sia solo farlo fuori dalla politica. Se torna a farsi i fatti suoi nel mondo dell'imprenditoria, troveranno un altro nemico.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

*TG1: In famiglia Trump c'è divisione. Il figlio Donald Trump jr sprona il padre a fare guerra e far valere le sue ragioni, mentre la figlia Ivanka assieme al marito Jared Kushner lo vogliono far ragionare e fargli riconoscere la vittoria a Biden.*


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

*FOX NEWS: Un impiegato della contea del Michigan ha riscontrato un problema tecnico nel software di tabulazione, quindi hanno conteggiato i voti e hanno scoperto che il problema tecnico aveva causato 6.000 voti per Biden + Democrats che erano destinati a Trump e ai repubblicani. 47 contee dell'MI hanno utilizzato questo software. *


----------



## malos (6 Novembre 2020)

Certo che noi siamo un paese da operetta ma questi qui mica scherzano...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *FOX NEWS: Un impiegato della contea del Michigan ha riscontrato un problema tecnico nel software di tabulazione, quindi hanno conteggiato i voti e hanno scoperto che il problema tecnico aveva causato 6.000 voti per Biden + Democrats che erano destinati a Trump e ai repubblicani. 47 contee dell'MI hanno utilizzato questo software. *



Se andranno a ricontare i voti chissà quante porcherie verranno fuori..


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *FOX NEWS: Un impiegato della contea del Michigan ha riscontrato un problema tecnico nel software di tabulazione, quindi hanno conteggiato i voti e hanno scoperto che il problema tecnico aveva causato 6.000 voti per Biden + Democrats che erano destinati a Trump e ai repubblicani. 47 contee dell'MI hanno utilizzato questo software. *


Biden ha vinto in Michigan per molto meno. LOL. 

Pure stasera Biden vince domani. Che teatrino trash, degno di Barbara D'Urso quando parlava di Pamela Prati e Mark Caltagirone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

Oh, qualcuno dica a Repubblica di contenersi un pochino. Tra un po' i faccioni di Biden e i titoli con font a size 3000 mi escono dallo schermo.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2020)

A Trump conviene che se li riconti lui da solo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Secondo me, stanno spacciando i brogli per errori, così evitano cause legali  .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *FOX NEWS: Un impiegato della contea del Michigan ha riscontrato un problema tecnico nel software di tabulazione, quindi hanno conteggiato i voti e hanno scoperto che il problema tecnico aveva causato 6.000 voti per Biden + Democrats che erano destinati a Trump e ai repubblicani. 47 contee dell'MI hanno utilizzato questo software. *



Non riesco a trovare la notizia. Hai un link?


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2020)

Live 2020 US election: schede elettorali appena arrivate da Zeta Reticuli, nuovi conteggi in progress.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Live 2020 US election: schede elettorali appena arrivate da Zeta Reticuli, nuovi conteggi in progress.




Avranno le palle con le “schede magiche”, tipo Pokémon, da scagliare alla bisogna: “vai Nevada, scelgo te!”, “vai Michigan, scelgo te!”, “vai Arizona, scelgo te!”...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a trovare la notizia. Hai un link?


Appunto, dove l'hai letta, sul canale o sul sito? Perchè non lo trovo neanch'io. Io ne ho trovata una simile su CBS News. Controllare le fonti e le notizie grazie!


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a trovare la notizia. Hai un link?



te lo mando in Pm non posso postare link


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> te lo mando in Pm non posso postare link


Invia anche a me, grazie.


----------



## mabadi (6 Novembre 2020)

C'è il video della notizia delle 6000 schede in quanto c'è stato un annuncio ufficiale, da quanto ho capito. Che schifo... Sarà il classico software cinese


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Invia anche a me, grazie.



Inviato a chi ha chiesto se mi date qualche punto +rep ne sarei grato


----------



## pazzomania (6 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Inviato a chi ha chiesto se mi date qualche punto +rep ne sarei grato


Grazie, però la prossima volta specifica se si tratta di Fox News o Fox Business visto che sono comunque due canali differenti.


----------



## Devil man (6 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grazie, però la prossima volta specifica se si tratta di Fox News o Fox Business visto che sono comunque due canali differenti.



okey


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2020)

*Mediaset: Ufficiale che un giudice dello Stato della Pennsylvania ha ordinato il blocco delle schede di voto provvisorie (le schede usate per registrare un voto quando e' incerto il diritto a votare dell'elettore, perché non risulta sulle liste elettorali) Queste schede devono essere tenute separate per determinare se sono valide e possono essere conteggiate.
Ottenuto questo blocco, i repubblicani non si sono fermati qui: si sono rivolti direttamente alla Corte Suprema degli Stati Uniti per chiedere che tutte le schede arrivate per posta dopo le elezioni siano messe da parte.

Nel frattempo, tutto pronto per il primo discorso alla nazione di Biden in cui si proclamerà presidente, alle 1 ora italiana. Kamala Harris parlerà per prima.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2020)

Dite a Joe Biden che il primo ad avergli riconosciuto la vittoria è stato...Giorgio Panariello in diretta a Tale e Quale Show, dopo l'esibizione di Jessica Morlacchi che imitava Katy Perry: "_Con tutti questi coriandoli mi sento Joe Biden che ha vinto le elezioni_".


----------



## mandraghe (6 Novembre 2020)

Ah beh, se lo dice Panariello chi è la Corte Suprema di Washington per poterlo contestare? Chiudiamo tutto, che catetere Joe festeggi 

Comunque se venissi catturato da un gruppo di terroristi, e volessero farmi confessare qualcosa, sopporterei tutto: elettricità nei testicoli, botte, unghie strappate, ecc.

Ma se dovessero mostrarmi Tale e quale show o porcherie simili di Rai e Mediaset, crollerei in 10 secondi.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Novembre 2020)

Quindi alle 1 autoproclamazione di Biden?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se lo dice Panariello chi è la Corte Suprema di Washington per poterlo contestare? Chiudiamo tutto, che catetere Joe festeggi
> 
> Comunque se venissi catturato da un gruppo di terroristi, e volessero farmi confessare qualcosa, sopporterei tutto: elettricità nei testicoli, botte, unghie strappate, ecc.
> 
> Ma se dovessero mostrarmi Tale e quale show o porcherie simili di Rai e Mediaset, crollerei in 10 secondi.



Ahahahaha! C'è di peggio...io ho appena beccato Scanzi e Crisanti in contemporanea sul nove ed ho avuto i conati di vomito.

Comunque vada una figuraccia storica per gli USA, a me non piace né Trump né Biden, ma seguo con interesse ogni elezione americana. Questa è la peggiore della storia, per qualità dei contendenti, campagna elettorale e organizzazione del voto e dello spoglio. In linea con questo anno di m....

Detto questo, il voto per posta per tempi e modalità mi sembra una gran boiata sinceramente, a prescindere da chi possa favorire dei due.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha! C'è di peggio...io ho appena beccato Scanzi e Crisanti in contemporanea sul nove ed ho avuto i conati di vomito.
> 
> Comunque vada una figuraccia storica per gli USA, a me non piace né Trump né Biden, ma seguo con interesse ogni elezione americana. Questa è la della storia, per qualità dei contendenti, campagna elettorale e organizzazione del voto e dello spoglio. In linea con questo anno di m....
> 
> Detto questo, il voto per posta per tempi e modalità mi sembra una gran boiata sinceramente, a prescindere da chi possa favorire dei due.




Con Skanzi basterebbe il nome, peggio della kriptonite con Superman...

Su Trump abbiamo detto e ridetto tutto. Lui è sempre stato così, d’altronde è il primo presidente USA a far parte della hall of fame della WWE...

Ma tra un pazzo criminale come Obama che ha sulla coscienza milioni di morti e il primo presidente USA che dai tempi di Coolidge non invade nessun stato sovrano e firma accordi di pace, scelgo sempre il secondo. Io non mi faccio sviare dai media di regime che lo dipingono come Satana. Gli stessi che prima dipingevano Bush come Hitler mentre ora lo incensano....quando si dice essere coerenti...


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2020)

Pensavate che il conteggio in Georgia fosse finito, o meglio che mancassero solo i voti dei militari? Ebbene, la nbc ha appena comunicato che le poste hanno appena recapitato agli uffici federali almeno altre 50.000 nuove schede, di cui fin'ora persino lo stesso stato della Georgia ignorava la possibilità che potessero esistere 
Il voto per posta è una roba veramente indegna


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*Tra poco su Rai 1, speciale TG1 condotto da Francesco Giorgino. Verrà seguito in diretta il discorso di Biden e si parlerà anche degli stati chiave non ancora assegnati.*


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pensavate che il conteggio in Georgia fosse finito, o meglio che mancassero solo i voti dei militari? Ebbene, la nbc ha appena comunicato che le poste hanno appena recapitato agli uffici federali almeno altre 50.000 nuove schede, di cui fin'ora persino lo stesso stato della Georgia ignorava la possibilità che potessero esistere
> Il voto per posta è una roba veramente indegna



Manco nella Romania di Ceausescu.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con Skanzi basterebbe il nome, peggio della kriptonite con Superman...
> 
> Su Trump abbiamo detto e ridetto tutto. Lui è sempre stato così, d’altronde è il primo presidente USA a far parte della hall of fame della WWE...
> 
> Ma tra un pazzo criminale come Obama che ha sulla coscienza milioni di morti e il primo presidente USA che dai tempi di Coolidge non invade nessun stato sovrano e firma accordi di pace, scelgo sempre il secondo. Io non mi faccio sviare dai media di regime che lo dipingono come Satana. Gli stessi che prima dipingevano Bush come Hitler mentre ora lo incensano....quando si dice essere coerenti...



Disamina perfetta from the first to to the last riga.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tra poco su Rai 1, speciale TG1 condotto da Francesco Giorgino. Verrà seguito in diretta il discorso di Biden e si parlerà anche degli stati chiave non ancora assegnati.*



Questa la salto se posso


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con Skanzi basterebbe il nome, peggio della kriptonite con Superman...
> 
> Su Trump abbiamo detto e ridetto tutto. Lui è sempre stato così, d’altronde è il primo presidente USA a far parte della hall of fame della WWE...
> 
> Ma tra un pazzo criminale come Obama che ha sulla coscienza milioni di morti e il primo presidente USA che dai tempi di Coolidge non invade nessun stato sovrano e firma accordi di pace, scelgo sempre il secondo. Io non mi faccio sviare dai media di regime che lo dipingono come Satana. Gli stessi che prima dipingevano Bush come Hitler mentre ora lo incensano....quando si dice essere coerenti...



Ma infatti, come possiamo notare, al solito e anche stancamente, la gente prende posizioni ideologiche B/N, se non sostieni Biden allora sei per Trump su tutta la linea, nella ricerca perenne di uno scontro.

Nessuno sta dicendo che Trump è uno statista sopraffino. E' un delinquente come tutti quelli al potere, con le sue caratteristiche. E' un perfetto americano, spaccone e becero, un po' rozzo ed estremamente bambinone negli atteggiamenti. Su questo niente da dire.

Oltre al già riportato merito di non avere esacerbato nessun conflitto, si deve rilevare che ha intrapreso azioni contro i giganti informatici come Google e Twitter.

Magari non lo fa nemmeno coscientemente, però intanto ci sono state procedure di infrazione contro Apple, rea di non unlockare i dispostivi e quindi creare un infringement alla privacy. E meno male che proprio i politically correct puntano tanto sui concetti di rispetto e privacy.

Inoltre è in scontro con Bill Gates e vari altri personaggi, il che la dice lunga.

Sicuramente ha effettuato scelte che possono danneggiare qualcuno, certamente.

Ma si sceglie il meno peggio. Biden invece che ha fatto, oltre a vegetare da mezzo secolo in politica? Ha cavalcato il Covid e l'odio BLM.

Almeno Trump cerca di osteggiare i grandi mali di questa epoca, e cioè lo strapotere cinese e quello dei megaconglomerati informatici.

Molti ancora non se ne rendono conto, ma sono proprio questi i mali che ci stanno minacciando a livello di genere umano, riducendoci in un gregge di beoti non pensanti e schiavi dei media.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, come possiamo notare, al solito e anche stancamente, la gente prende posizioni ideologiche B/N, se non sostieni Biden allora sei per Trump su tutta la linea, nella ricerca perenne di uno scontro.
> 
> Nessuno sta dicendo che Trump è uno statista sopraffino. E' un delinquente come tutti quelli al potere, con le sue caratteristiche. E' un perfetto americano, spaccone e becero, un po' rozzo ed estremamente bambinone negli atteggiamenti. Su questo niente da dire.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pensavate che il conteggio in Georgia fosse finito, o meglio che mancassero solo i voti dei militari? Ebbene, la nbc ha appena comunicato che le poste hanno appena recapitato agli uffici federali almeno altre 50.000 nuove schede, di cui fin'ora persino lo stesso stato della Georgia ignorava la possibilità che potessero esistere
> Il voto per posta è una roba veramente indegna



Altro che Corte Suprema, se il mondo fosse serio ci sarebbe un tribunale internazionale che interviene su questa pagliacciata.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Disamina perfetta from the first to to the last riga.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, come possiamo notare, al solito e anche stancamente, la gente prende posizioni ideologiche B/N, se non sostieni Biden allora sei per Trump su tutta la linea, nella ricerca perenne di uno scontro.
> 
> Nessuno sta dicendo che Trump è uno statista sopraffino. E' un delinquente come tutti quelli al potere, con le sue caratteristiche. E' un perfetto americano, spaccone e becero, un po' rozzo ed estremamente bambinone negli atteggiamenti. Su questo niente da dire.
> 
> ...




Si parla di scelta. Trump non è il massimo, è fatto in un modo un po’ rozzo ed ama andare sopra le righe. È sempre stato così. Ma tra uno come Biden ed uno come Trump io scelgo quest’ultimo che, pur nei suoi tanti difetti, è 1000 volte più sincero di Biden.

Infatti ha una caratteristica che il 99% dei politici non ha: non è ipocrita. Dice ciò che pensa e non esita a giubilare chi non gli va a genio. A dispetto delle critiche e degli attacchi. Quante volte abbiamo visto un politico dire una cosa e poi fare l’opposto? Trump disse fin da subito: America first e così ha fatto, ha detto che non gli interessava scatenare guerre ed ha mantenuto le promesse.
Obama iniziò col dire che avrebbe privilegiato la pace e la concordia interna ed esterna ed ha invece lasciato un paese spaccato ed esacerbato ed ha provocato guerre su guerre e morti su morti. Però lui sta dalla parte giusta quindi è ok.

Poi è fantastico che coloro che lo accusano di essere fascista lo censurino perché non condividono ciò che dice. Robe che non si vedevano dai tempi di Goebbels. Addirittura stanno arrivando a punire con la galera la libertà di espressione ed a censurare opere letterarie ed artistiche sgradite ad una certa parte politica. Se non è fascismo questo allora dovrei rileggermi qualche libro di storia. Se non la pensi come la Apple, Twitter, Facebook, ecc. o come i media del minculpop sei un reietto e se esageri finisci pure in galera.

Trump che parla di frode elettorale deve essere censurato. Chi invece inneggia ai terroristi che tagliano teste, augurandosi altre stragi esprime un’opinione legittima. 

Il mondo è ormai in mano ad élites autoreferenziali che non esitano ad opprimere chi non la pensa come loro. 

Oggi il Corriere si lamentava che a Milano c’era troppa gente in giro. Ormai è vietato pure uscire, si deve stare in casa come sorci a rincoglionirsi con i social media e la tv per dementi. Allucinante.

C'è da sperare che i servi che gli vanno dietro prima o poi aprano gli occhi, altrimenti qua andrà tutto a mignotte.


----------



## sunburn (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, come possiamo notare, al solito e anche stancamente, la gente prende posizioni ideologiche B/N, se non sostieni Biden allora sei per Trump su tutta la linea, nella ricerca perenne di uno scontro.
> 
> Nessuno sta dicendo che Trump è uno statista sopraffino. E' un delinquente come tutti quelli al potere, con le sue caratteristiche. E' un perfetto americano, spaccone e becero, un po' rozzo ed estremamente bambinone negli atteggiamenti. Su questo niente da dire.
> 
> ...


Quindi è normale che persone che si auto-definisco "sovraniste"(anche se del sovranismo hanno ben poco) facciano un tifo sperticato per uno che ha pesantemente danneggiato la nostra economia coi dazi? No perché se per mandare negli 100 forme di parmigiano devo impiegare 300 persone, mi pare evidente che se ne devo mandare solo 50 devo licenziare 150 persone. E questo senza considerare che danneggiare il parmigiano in favore del parmesan è già di per sé crimine contro l'Umanità .
Già di per sé mi ha sempre fatto sorridere chi fa il "tifo" nelle elezioni di Paesi stranieri(ricordo ancora le risate che mi son fatto quando il presunto centro-sinistra italiano si sbrodolava per Zapatero e Tsipras), ma il tifo per Trump da parte dei sovranisti italiani lo trovo grottesco.

NB: visto che ti conosco, ti anticipo dicendoti che di Biden so solo che era vice-presidente e che è candidato alla Presidenza e mi è totalmente indifferente chi vincerà le elezioni USA, che seguo come da non credente seguo le elezioni del Papa.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, come possiamo notare, al solito e anche stancamente, la gente prende posizioni ideologiche B/N, se non sostieni Biden allora sei per Trump su tutta la linea, nella ricerca perenne di uno scontro.
> 
> Nessuno sta dicendo che Trump è uno statista sopraffino. E' un delinquente come tutti quelli al potere, con le sue caratteristiche. E' un perfetto americano, spaccone e becero, un po' rozzo ed estremamente bambinone negli atteggiamenti. Su questo niente da dire.
> 
> ...



Ho visto i risultati di Trump contro la Cina e i colossi informatici.

Il tuo discorso è giusto, ma risultati zero.

Ha avuto 4 anni di tempo, eh.
Solo chiacchiere pel di carota.
Certo, magari è divertente da vedere perché un po' goffo e quindi lo vediamo di buon occhio. 
Alla gente piacciono i proclami

Non che Biden o chi per lui sarà la soluzione eh.

Ad ogni modo, è evidente che Trump piaccia piu a noi italiani che agli ameriCani.


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho visto i risultati di Trump contro la Cina e i colossi informatici.
> 
> Il tuo discorso è giusto, ma risultati zero.
> 
> ...



4 anni impantanato per il russia gate + impeachments vari.. ha cmq fatto molto di più di Biden in 45 anni di carriera politica...ora che ha finalmente il senato e la corte suprema guarda caso perde le elezioni dove poteva fare moltissimo in questi ultimi 4 anni.... IRONICO


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi è normale che persone che si auto-definisco "sovraniste"(anche se del sovranismo hanno ben poco) facciano un tifo sperticato per uno che ha pesantemente danneggiato la nostra economia coi dazi? No perché se per mandare negli 100 forme di parmigiano devo impiegare 300 persone, mi pare evidente che se ne devo mandare solo 50 devo licenziare 150 persone. E questo senza considerare che danneggiare il parmigiano in favore del parmesan è già di per sé crimine contro l'Umanità .
> Già di per sé mi ha sempre fatto sorridere chi fa il "tifo" nelle elezioni di Paesi stranieri(ricordo ancora le risate che mi son fatto quando il presunto centro-sinistra italiano si sbrodolava per Zapatero e Tsipras), ma il tifo per Trump da parte dei sovranisti italiani lo trovo grottesco.
> 
> NB: visto che ti conosco, ti anticipo dicendoti che di Biden so solo che era vice-presidente e che è candidato alla Presidenza e mi è totalmente indifferente chi vincerà le elezioni USA, che seguo come da non credente seguo le elezioni del Papa.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho visto i risultati di Trump contro la Cina e i colossi informatici.
> 
> Il tuo discorso è giusto, ma risultati zero.
> 
> ...



Eheheh ... me l'aspettavo. Esattamente da voi due.

Io non faccio il tifo per gli ammerigani, ma chissenefrega. Non li sopporto e li farei anche fuori. Io farei il tifo per l'Itaglia, peccato che è mal riposto.

Detto questo, vi incartate nel solito esatto discorso che ho spiegato. Non riuscite ad uscire dalla bolla.

Se guardo all'interno del mio paese allora Trump ci ha pure danneggiato con i dazi, certo. Ma se adotto una visione più ampia, allora forse un danno maggiore ci arriva dalla progressiva globalizzazione e dalla pesante pressione dell'economia cinese, che ci sta distruggendo.

Per non parlare del mercato selvaggio. Giusto l'altra sera facevano vedere come clonano letteralmente il vino e altri prodotti, e quando dico clonare, dico proprio clonare. Etichette artificiali completamente indistinguibili poste sulle bottiglie, nemmeno un intenditore noterebbe qualcosa di strano.

Trump si dimostra, almeno a parole, nemico di questo sistema. E i nemici dei miei nemici sono miei amici. Biden non lo fa.

Voi dite che dirlo a parole non serve a niente, e di fatti non se ne sono visti. Vabbè, e allora di che discutiamo.

Tiriamo la monetina e via. Sulla mia c'era il faccione di Biden da una parte e il posteriore della Melania da quell'altra, e guarda un po' cosa è uscito ...


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

3 modi costituzionali che Trump *"potrebbe" *utilizzare per vincere le elezioni.. video in inglese con sottotitoli spiegato in modo abbastanza semplice e corto.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 3 modi costituzionali che Trump *"potrebbe" *utilizzare per vincere le elezioni.. video in inglese con sottotitoli spiegato in modo abbastanza semplice e corto.


Video interessantissimo. Il terzo minuto dice praticamente che Trump può rivincere le elezioni grazie alla giudice Barrett. Spettacolo questa democrazia americana ahahahah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Video interessantissimo. Il terzo minuto dice praticamente che Trump può rivincere le elezioni grazie alla giudice Barrett. Spettacolo questa democrazia americana ahahahah.



Mi collego adesso sicuro di trovare un topic con Biden presidente e ancora mi ritrovo lo spoglio di Kabul... chissà se sono già arrivati i voti della gente morta durante la guerra di secessione


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho visto i risultati di Trump contro la Cina e i colossi informatici.
> 
> Il tuo discorso è giusto, ma risultati zero.
> 
> ...



Ma Trump ha incrementato enormemente i voti al secondo mandato e sono quasi tutti voti in presenza. Obama non lo ha fatto. Non ha usato nemmeno trucchetti come Obama che è nero e becca i voti dei neri automaticamente, ogni voto deve sudarselo.
Non abbiamo l'ennesimo presidente bocciato perché mollato dagli elettori tipo carter, Bush senior o Taft. Anzi moltissimi presidenti riconfermati hanno perso voti nelle seconde elezioni. 
Abbiamo uno che si è scontrato con un campione delle preferenze e visto come sono i comizi di Biden (pure quelli prima del covid la situazione è molto sospetta). Che poi nel voto per persona Biden ha vinto solo in California, molto probabilmente ha perso il voto popolare dato che pure i newyorkesi lo hanno appoggiato molto meno della Clinton.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2020)

Nel frattempo, in Georgia continuano ad arrivare decine di migliaia di voti postali, tutti per biden dalla zona di Atlanta. Se va avanti così biden rischia di vincere anche con 50.000 di scarto, e con un'affluenza in Georgia del 96% circa.

Ci si avvicina lentamente all'affluenza record delle libere elezioni in Corea del Nord, abitualmente attorno al 99% 

Se ci pensate, immaginate un bel voto postale in Toscana, in cui il 20% di elettori che abitualmente di astiene, vota la destra con voto per corrispondenza. Altro che regione rossa.

Non c'è che dire, Trump è stato totalmente fregato da questo sistema.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non c'è che dire, Trump è stato totalmente fregato da questo sistema.



Trump però ha una colpa, secondo me. E' vero che nei mesi scorsi si è opposto a questo sistema truccato e manipolabile, ma sotto sotto penso che lui stesso sperasse che il sistema di posta fosse avvallato per giocare la sua strategia legale.
Questo perché anche lui era convinto di perdere nettamente al voto diretto, e dunque gli servivano le poste come casus belli. Sospetto che non abbia fatto tutto il possibile per bloccare la truffa, e infatti ha pensato maggiormente a collocare giudici.

Invece, il voto regolare è andato al di sopra di ogni aspettativa per lui. Credo che nemmeno le previsioni più ottimistiche del suo staff prevedessero un consenso del genere, anche da afroamericani, latini, donne e minoranze in generale.
E' rimasto dunque un po' fregato.

Adesso vedremo, se la Corte Suprema gli darà ragione allora avrò ragione lui ad aver scelto questa strategia.
Se no, è stato un bel pollo.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, in Georgia continuano ad arrivare decine di migliaia di voti postali, tutti per biden dalla zona di Atlanta. Se va avanti così biden rischia di vincere anche con 50.000 di scarto, e con un'affluenza in Georgia del 96% circa.
> 
> Ci si avvicina lentamente all'affluenza record delle libere elezioni in Corea del Nord, abitualmente attorno al 99%
> 
> ...


Stanotte si parlava di un Trump che voleva rassegnarsi e dare la sconfitta a Biden, su consiglio della figlia Ivanka, suo marito Kushner (ebreo vicino ai Rothschild peraltro) e Rudy Giuliani. Per me farebbe malissimo. Lui stesso ha lanciato la pietra ed i suoi elettori lo appoggiano in pieno. Perciò, andasse fino in fondo. Andrà male magari, però almeno ha fatto il suo dovere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se va avanti così biden rischia di vincere anche con 50.000 di scarto, e con un'affluenza in Georgia del 96% circa.
> 
> Ci si avvicina lentamente all'affluenza record delle libere elezioni in Corea del Nord, abitualmente attorno al 99%



Ovviamente i media, anche europei e italiani, convertiranno questpe percentuali in "straordinaria risposta democratica!!!! La democrazia americana modello globale!!!"
Già ho sentito un Fiano del PD dire cose simili.

E come al solito, la gente non informata confronterà le percentuali di 90% con quelle delle nostre elezioni (un po' come associare le mele e le pere), immaginando che l'America sia la terra promessa della libertà.


----------



## jacky (7 Novembre 2020)

Scusate ma è ovvio che tutti i voti postali vadano a Biden.
È gente che non ha votato per paura del Covid ed è contro la politica NO LOCKDOWN di Trump.
Questo si sapeva anche prima delle elezioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Scusate ma è ovvio che tutti i voti postali vadano a Biden.
> È gente che non ha votato per paura del Covid ed è contro la politica NO LOCKDOWN di Trump.
> Questo si sapeva anche prima delle elezioni.



Ovvio, lo sapeva anche Trump. Ma non è che adesso chiunque non sia andato a votare, debba avere per forza deciso di votare.

Stiamo parlando di altro, di affluenze irreali vicine al 100% e di scatoloni postali che appaiono dal nulla in ogni momento, sorprendendo anche le stesse autorità statali come in Georgia o altri stati. Ormai è tutto fuori controllo.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

È chiaro che adesso Biden oltre a vincere debba stravincere, in modo da evitare qualsiasi contenzioso. Aspettiamoci tanti voti postali fino a domenica di settimana prossima, quando Biden avrà il 60% circa su tutti gli stati chiave.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Video da prendere con le pinze, ma chissà che alla fine non andrà veramente così...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Novembre 2020)

Stanno uscendosene con sempre nuovi pacchi di voti da contare, non li tirano fuori subito apposta per ritardare l'esito. I brogli sono innumerevoli e macroscopici. Alcuni seggi erano presidiati da agenti in borghese, con telecamere, per le più importanti candid della storia.
Biden-Harris probabilmente non si insiederanno ma andranno direttamente in galera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2020)

*Con i nuovi voti postali che continuano incessantemente ad arrivare anche oggi in Pennsylvania, Biden allunga al 49,6%, Trump al 49,1%. 

Raggiunta questa percentuale, la legge dello Stato non prevede più una nuova conta . Il margine di scarto tra i due candidati deve essere inferiore allo 0,5%. *


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Con i nuovi voti postali che continuano incessantemente ad arrivare anche oggi in Pennsylvania, Biden allunga al 49,6%, Trump al 49,1%.
> 
> Raggiunta questa percentuale, la legge dello Stato non prevede più una nuova conta . Il margine di scarto tra i due candidati deve essere inferiore allo 0,5%. *


Che dicevo? Vuole evitare riconteggi e contenziosi aumentando il distacco e così sarà pure in Georgia. Ma è tutto un complotto ovviamente...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Leggevo per curiosità cosa scrivevano gli utenti sui vari forum e blog italiani di vario genere e che non c'entrano nulla con noi che siamo liberi di pensarla come vogliamo, per fortuna. "Che persona brutta Trump", "Forza Biden", "Ma è pazzo" sono i vari commenti, senza nessuno che abbia la mente un pelino aperta per chiedersi: "Ma è possibile che sbuchino sempre nuovi voti e tutti per Biden?". Ah sì, ne ho visto qualcuno sotto qualche video di YouTube su Biden che si annunciava vincitore, al quale però rispondevano con insulti perchè "ignorante", "Trampianohohoh" e robe varie.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2020)

Mmm... Questa è bella.
A seguito di una richiesta del partito repubblicano, il giudice della corte suprema Alito, ha richiesto alla Pennsylvania di procedere a contare separatamente tutte le schede elettorali ricevute per posta DOPO il 3/11.
Qui missà che si arriva alla corte suprema per davvero  se con una sentenza annullano le schede spedite dopo il 3/11, sarebbe una sentenza valida in tutti gli Stati degli Usa, e sarebbe semplicemente una bomba atomica sul risultato


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mmm... Questa è bella.
> A seguito di una richiesta del partito repubblicano, il giudice della corte suprema Alito, ha richiesto alla Pennsylvania di procedere a contare separatamente tutte le schede elettorali ricevute per posta DOPO il 3/11.
> Qui missà che si arriva alla corte suprema per davvero  se con una sentenza annullano le schede spedite dopo il 3/11, sarebbe una sentenza valida in tutti gli Stati degli Usa, e sarebbe semplicemente una bomba atomica sul risultato


Che goduria se Trump facesse veramente cappotto!!! Avrebbe pieni poteri da far invidia persino a Kim Jong Un e Xi Jin Ping ahahahahhah.


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, in Georgia continuano ad arrivare decine di migliaia di voti postali, tutti per biden dalla zona di Atlanta. Se va avanti così biden rischia di vincere anche con 50.000 di scarto, e con un'affluenza in Georgia del 96% circa.
> 
> Ci si avvicina lentamente all'affluenza record delle libere elezioni in Corea del Nord, abitualmente attorno al 99%
> 
> ...



Trump cmq vincerà in Michigan a breve per via dello scandalo del software


----------



## Djici (7 Novembre 2020)

Io non mi capacito di come sia possibile che nel 2020 non sappiamo trovare un modo di votare che impedisca qualsiasi dubbio sulla regolarità del elezione.

Non dico che in questo caso ci siano degli brogli 

Dico che dal paese che vuole andare a breve su Marte mi aspetto un qualcosina di meglio...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Trump cmq vincerà in Michigan a breve per via dello scandalo del software


Non mi sorprenderei se, alla fine, tutti questi errori/brogli uscissero prima del previsto. Alla Corte Suprema, se Trump ha ragione, i dem prendono una debacle storica. Perciò, meglio per loro svuotare ora il vaso di Pandora, così se vincesse Trump lo farebbe con una maggioranza più ristretta. Ovviamente, se succede la seconda cosa, diranno che si tratta di errori e accuseranno comunque Trump di essere stato poco rispettoso, perchè ha parlato di brogli senza rispettare la "buona fede" degli scrutatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Novembre 2020)

Finita


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

*CNN: Biden ha vinto, è il 46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti.

*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CNN: Biden ha vinto, è il 46° Presidente degli Stati Uniti.
> 
> *


Apro un nuovo topic, però citando la fonte per sicurezza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Novembre 2020)

La cnn aggiudica ora, probabilmente con un tempismo voluto visto che Trump ha in programma una conferenza stampa a minuti 

Il divertimento comunque inizia ora


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Scusate ma è ovvio che tutti i voti postali vadano a Biden.
> È gente che non ha votato per paura del Covid ed è contro la politica NO LOCKDOWN di Trump.
> Questo si sapeva anche prima delle elezioni.



Dipende da dove. All'indomani delle elezioni hanno analizzato l'early voting (cioè chi si presenta al seggio anche mesi prima o che vota per posta) e hanno fatto un confronto
Texas 108% del totale del 2016
Florida 93% del totale 2016
Michigan 58% del totale del 2016
Pennsylvania 39% del totale 2016

Quindi il Texas è stato lo stato con più voti per posta/in anticipo. Se avesse avuto una distribuzione del voto postale nordcoreana come il Michigan avrebbero vinto i dem pure lì.


----------

